# 2018 Tiguan Third Party Accessories



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

Since I've been talking to a few people about buying small accents and accessories for the new Tiguan, I thought I'd start a thread that will hopefully be populated with interesting accessories from around the web. I'll post a few that I have found, but have not received yet so I cannot comment on quality and fit.









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/for...32807858910.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.p0IsfV









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...32798636417.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.p0IsfV









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AKD...32822954755.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.p0IsfV









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car...lgo_pvid=11542a0c-2bc0-4067-9d4c-afade6291efe









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cam...lgo_pvid=a1fc15d6-36b8-4a18-9961-2175022e1e6e



There's lots more to be found online so please post any other items that you come across. If you have experience with any items, please let us know what you think!

I am also looking for a replacement cup holder that has the european sliding cover and possibly the armrest upgrade that slides forward and adjusts.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

I have purchased both the fender emblems and the center console tray. Both are excellent quality and fit.

Here in Canada the Comfortline trim does NOT come with the lower bumper chrome trim. Only the lower door trim. (weird I know)
Aliepress previously had this part on their website but it is no longer for sale. Anyone able to find this part anywhere else?

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Car-stainless-steel-Rear-bumper-cover-trim-For-VW-Tiguan-2017-2018/818131_32806158946.html


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

I got the emblems too. They were made in China but shipped from Germany (arrived quickly) and are genuine VW parts.

I am waiting for the storage console insert. I also got the R-line pedal caps (~$16 USD vs over $200 for the set thru VW or other websites). The caps were made in Germany and Italy and were VW parts - somewhat ironically, the plain black brake pedal cap was made in China.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car...or-SKODA-Ocatavia-A7-VW-golf/32688799549.html

I'm considering the rear floor vent covers for less than $10, but not sure if I'll really "need" them - then again sooner or later I'm sure my now-infant son will find a way to get something into the vent.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2PC...Protective-Dust-Cover-for-VW/32822901872.html


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

What I would like to know is if there's an LED retrofit that can be done for the trunk/cargo area and glove box. Every light on this car seems to be LED, except for those 2 areas, AFAIK.


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

@rev18gti Good to know about the emblem and the insert! Would you mind linking the pedal caps? I am interested in putting those in, just want to make sure I have the right ones

@mikebiketike Let me know if you find the trim again, I'd love to get a set!


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Ochef said:


> @rev18gti Good to know about the emblem and the insert! Would you mind linking the pedal caps? I am interested in putting those in, just want to make sure I have the right ones
> 
> @mikebiketike Let me know if you find the trim again, I'd love to get a set!


I added a link above, but I have yet to put the dead and gas pedals on. They should fit as they seems to be interchangeable across several VW/Audi models. I just haven't had the time and can't find my trim tool (which is probably needed for the dead pedal). I also haven't found any good instructions on the dead pedal - I'm planning to study the ones I have found before I give it a go.


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

Running Board


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

This 3rd party lighting is interesting. It has the U shaped DRL on both light fixtures and the interior light is also a projector too instead of a reflector. 












Or does the OEM version with just the U shaped DRL on only the primary beam better looking?


















Personally I prefer the OEM one. The OEM one look like eyes with eyebrows. The 3rd party one is a different look but it reminds me more of the base tig with the reflectors because it highlights both lights instead. So it's got 4 'eyes' versus the OEM one which when lit up has two eyes.


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

rev18gti said:


> I added a link above, but I have yet to put the dead and gas pedals on. They should fit as they seems to be interchangeable across several VW/Audi models. I just haven't had the time and can't find my trim tool (which is probably needed for the dead pedal). I also haven't found any good instructions on the dead pedal - I'm planning to study the ones I have found before I give it a go.


Thanks rev, those look great 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

baboondumdum said:


> This 3rd party lighting is interesting. It has the U shaped DRL on both light fixtures and the interior light is also a projector too instead of a reflector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both look fantastic, I prefer the double eyes look... Looks like the BMW lights, honestly the whole tiguan (especially the Grey) screams BMW to me. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Ochef said:


> Both look fantastic, I prefer the double eyes look... Looks like the BMW lights, honestly the whole tiguan (especially the Grey) screams BMW to me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I guess Golf R has similar double eye look too.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

For those who have installed the pedal set, is there some play in the gas pedal? I have about 1/16" play in both x and y directions. I installed it 2-3 times and checked the rubber perimeter and it's seated correctly. It won't detach or come off, but the looseness is a little unexpected.

I used water to loosen it up and maybe once the little water that was on the underside dries, hopefully it sits well. I haven't driven yet to see if it's even noticeable.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

mikebiketike said:


> I have purchased both the fender emblems and the center console tray. Both are excellent quality and fit.
> 
> Here in Canada the Comfortline trim does NOT come with the lower bumper chrome trim. Only the lower door trim. (weird I know)
> Aliepress previously had this part on their website but it is no longer for sale. Anyone able to find this part anywhere else?
> ...





Ochef said:


> @rev18gti Good to know about the emblem and the insert! Would you mind linking the pedal caps? I am interested in putting those in, just want to make sure I have the right ones
> 
> @mikebiketike Let me know if you find the trim again, I'd love to get a set!


I have contacted the seller about this item. He said the reason they removed it from sale was because although the title says "European" version, it is for the LWB same as the North American version. Some people bought it in Europe unaware of this and complained. 
He has made it available for sale again. For some reason there is an added tailgate trim strip added to this item as well. You can see it when you select the "colour" option. I just messaged the seller and told him I do not want this extra item and he removed it from my order and adjusted the price for me. Very nice to deal with.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/for-2016-2017-VW-Tiguan-mk2-car-styling-bottom-rear-Bumper-trim-cover/32810302055.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.9kvPMO

He also added this for sale, https://www.aliexpress.com/item/for-2016-2017-VW-Tiguan-mk2-Front-Bottom-Bumper-Molding-racing-grill-trim-Cover/32811562816.html

I have purchased both.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

baboondumdum said:


> This 3rd party lighting is interesting. It has the U shaped DRL on both light fixtures and the interior light is also a projector too instead of a reflector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be aware though cars with out the LED headlights also do not come with the chrome strip at the very top of the grill. Comes painted gloss black instead. See photos.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

mikebiketike said:


> Be aware though cars with out the LED headlights also do not come with the chrome strip at the very top of the grill. Comes painted gloss black instead. See photos.


Ah that's an interesting detail. Yeah it'd look a little awkward fitting a lower trim with an aftermarket LED unit when the chrome trim don't line up seamlessly.


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

baboondumdum said:


> Ah that's an interesting detail. Yeah it'd look a little awkward fitting a lower trim with an aftermarket LED unit when the chrome trim don't line up seamlessly.


It looks silver to me. In the main seller page, they have images of the lights mounted which look fantastic. Individual photos of the assembly look dark, but I just think there is a lack of reflection from the picture. Seems like it would fit great.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

Ochef said:


> It looks silver to me. In the main seller page, they have images of the lights mounted which look fantastic. Individual photos of the assembly look dark, but I just think there is a lack of reflection from the picture. Seems like it would fit great.


I assure you it is black


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Ochef said:


> It looks silver to me. In the main seller page, they have images of the lights mounted which look fantastic. Individual photos of the assembly look dark, but I just think there is a lack of reflection from the picture. Seems like it would fit great.


Agreed with mikebiketike that it looks black on top on the lower trim.

I'm sure something can be done about it though. Chrome wrap, or maybe black out the top of the lights again with a wrap. Or you change out the grille too for more $$.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

I ordered the pedals, thanks for the link. :wave:


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

AIRider said:


> I ordered the pedals, thanks for the link. :wave:


I got around to installing the dead pedal. It was a lot easier than I thought. I read some posts on the MK7 forum which made me fear that I'd have to get my trim tool and torx screwdriver. But one post said no tools were needed, so I gave the old pedal a tug and it loosened. Then the side trim was so flexible, I was able to bend it enough to get the other two clips behind the trim around the holders -you have to pull the pedal towards you since the holders are pretty tall.

To install the new pedal I started from the gas pedal side and got those clips in and then bent the side trim out and fished the other two openings around the holders behind the trim, then the trim piece snapped back. The hardest part was getting the trim to sit in the little channel on the new pedal once installed.

I know my description probably sucks. But it's easy and the trim was forgiving. No need for tools or removal of anything.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

mikebiketike said:


> I have purchased both the fender emblems and the center console tray. Both are excellent quality and fit.
> 
> Here in Canada the Comfortline trim does NOT come with the lower bumper chrome trim. Only the lower door trim. (weird I know)
> Aliepress previously had this part on their website but it is no longer for sale. Anyone able to find this part anywhere else?
> ...


Which center console did you order? The one I received did NOT fit. It was not a genuine VW part like the other things I've received from AliExpress.

It looks like the NA center armrest is possibly different than the rest of world (I am not sure - the US version doesn't ratchet and have adjustable height like my MKV GTI does), and the shape of the opening looks to be slightly different as a result. So while it looks like it should fit, the tray was a little larger than the opening. Oh well, it was only $8 and considering the authentic R-line pedals and 4 Motion emblems were so cheap I am not that upset. I am just annoyed that I didn't research this further.

So here's the shape of the center storage area on Ali Express: https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...JPWAhUjxYMKHYNIBiUQMwgnKAAwAA&iact=mrc&uact=8

and this is the slightly different shape on the NA Tiguans:
https://smi-photos.s3.amazonaws.com/sizes/2tr/33867a3e12cd6a17d80e3114de72740e.jpeg

I now notice how the shape of the opening is different at the rear edge. :banghead:


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

rev18gti said:


> For those who have installed the pedal set, is there some play in the gas pedal? I have about 1/16" play in both x and y directions. I installed it 2-3 times and checked the rubber perimeter and it's seated correctly. It won't detach or come off, but the looseness is a little unexpected.
> 
> I used water to loosen it up and maybe once the little water that was on the underside dries, hopefully it sits well. I haven't driven yet to see if it's even noticeable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I just ordered the pedals! I'm in Canada, so I'm not expecting these until 4-5 weeks.

I hope the fit is gonna be okay. rev18gti, is your gas pedal now ok?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Bawlti said:


> I just ordered the pedals! I'm in Canada, so I'm not expecting these until 4-5 weeks.
> 
> I hope the fit is gonna be okay. rev18gti, is your gas pedal now ok?


The gas pedal cap still has play but only noticeable when I move it with my hand. It's not noticeable when I drive.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

Ordered the pedal set too, looking forward to them arriving


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

Anyone know what kind of lights I can substitute in to upgrade the look without changing the light assembly? I was looking at maybe putting in angel eyes lights, but not sure if it's something that can be done without taking out the whole assembly piece.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

2xtrms said:


> Ordered the pedal set too, looking forward to them arriving


Trying to order here and it is taking me a great ordeal. Asking me to provide ID card, copy of CC and bank statement. Did you guys have to do the same?


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

TablaRasa said:


> Trying to order here and it is taking me a great ordeal. Asking me to provide ID card, copy of CC and bank statement. Did you guys have to do the same?


No, I've ordered from them a few times and never had to do that.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

2xtrms said:


> No, I've ordered from them a few times and never had to do that.


seems like they want to know my entire info. Needless to say, i didn't order it there. Just went to ebay. Prices are slightly higher but don't have to go through hoops.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

TablaRasa said:


> Trying to order here and it is taking me a great ordeal. Asking me to provide ID card, copy of CC and bank statement. Did you guys have to do the same?


lol WTF. ID theft much?

See this is the problem with aliexpress. I don't trust it enough to buy using that site. This is the beauty of OEM equipment. No worrying about the BS scams. Yeah Ebay you have some protection I guess. Sometimes stuff isn't on Ebay but may be on aliexpress though.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

baboondumdum said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to order here and it is taking me a great ordeal. Asking me to provide ID card, copy of CC and bank statement. Did you guys have to do the same?
> ...


Yes there is one item I I like that I can't find in eBay. With eBay, I use paypal so another layer of protection


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Yes there is one item I I like that I can't find in eBay. With eBay, I use paypal so another layer of protection


I order almost weekly from Ali, and my experience has been very smooth (no asking for ID). It's pretty much like Amazon for me now...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Ochef said:


> I order almost weekly from Ali, and my experience has been very smooth (no asking for ID). It's pretty much like Amazon for me now...


You probably joined Aliexpress earlier. I just recently joined and they are asking way too many personal documents in order for me to start buying. So, I didn't proceed.


----------



## Adam2018 (Sep 18, 2017)

*Genuine VW parts?*

Hi guys, this is my first post. I recently bought a 2018 tiguan, I live in Toronto, Canada.. 

I'm thinking about buying the fender 4 motion item, I noticed a few posters mention that these are genuine VW parts, what does that actually mean though? It surprised me a bit to be honest, maybe I'm missing something??

Also for those who have bought the fender chrome logo, how is the quality and installation, to be honest it looks awesome IMO, but I was just worried about sticking something i bought on AliExpress on the side of my new car..

Thanks
Adam


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> You probably joined Aliexpress earlier. I just recently joined and they are asking way too many personal documents in order for me to start buying. So, I didn't proceed.


Hmm that's so odd. I have had friends join recently to order electronics parts and have ordered quite a few things without needing all the information...


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe you went to aliexpress/nigeria.com?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

buzzin said:


> Maybe you went to aliexpress/nigeria.com?


haha no I have the app downloaded


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

Anyone started to look for snow tire/wheel packages for their Tiggy? It snowed in Banff yesterday!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

buzzin said:


> Anyone started to look for snow tire/wheel packages for their Tiggy? It snowed in Banff yesterday!


I think i'll wait till next year. Want to see how it performs with the current set up first. Also, my wife does not drive that far to work (6 mins).


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rev18gti said:


> Which center console did you order? The one I received did NOT fit. It was not a genuine VW part like the other things I've received from AliExpress.
> 
> It looks like the NA center armrest is possibly different than the rest of world (I am not sure - the US version doesn't ratchet and have adjustable height like my MKV GTI does), and the shape of the opening looks to be slightly different as a result. So while it looks like it should fit, the tray was a little larger than the opening. Oh well, it was only $8 and considering the authentic R-line pedals and 4 Motion emblems were so cheap I am not that upset. I am just annoyed that I didn't research this further.
> 
> ...


Man I didn't read this part when I excitedly ordered the center console. Mine didn't fit either. Think we can file the edges down to force it?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rev18gti said:


> The gas pedal cap still has play but only noticeable when I move it with my hand. It's not noticeable when I drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I ordered the pedal set from VW before i saw this post. It looks like i couldn't order just the dead pedal, i order the whole set (on ebay since I have been having trouble with Ali). The China one arrived yesterday. At first glance, they look very much the same but closer inspection there are some slight difference. Since you are experiencing play, I might go ahead and just install the brake and gas pedal i ordered from the dealership and then the dead pedal from ebay.

Do you have any pictures? Can you confirm again the process for installing the dead pedal? 

Thank you


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

Can confirm that the tray doesn't fit


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

buzzindsm said:


> Can confirm that the tray doesn't fit


Yeah i know. Wondering if i can file it down to make it fit. Going to try it over the weekend. 

I want to see if anybody else installed the dead pedal


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> I ordered the pedal set from VW before i saw this post. It looks like i couldn't order just the dead pedal, i order the whole set (on ebay since I have been having trouble with Ali). The China one arrived yesterday. At first glance, they look very much the same but closer inspection there are some slight difference. Since you are experiencing play, I might go ahead and just install the brake and gas pedal i ordered from the dealership and then the dead pedal from ebay.
> 
> Do you have any pictures? Can you confirm again the process for installing the dead pedal?
> 
> Thank you


I don't have any pics of the install or the finished product. 

As far as the install of the dead pedal, this is what I followed from a Golf MK7 site:

Starting from the top right of the dead pedal, I began to pull it up and left to release the plastic forks that lock the pedal in
I then lifted the side panel up and outwards to get the bottom left side of the panel loose
Once it's fully out you just simply need to study the back of the new pedal and place it back in.
Start by getting the 2 bottom left plastic forks into the holes before placing the rest of the pedal in.
Make sure the holes on the left of the panel fit into the two straight forks coming out of the bottom panel and it should plug right in

P.S. I threw out my console insert since it didn't fit. I don't have the time or tools to see if filing it down would work. I'm hoping that VW releases something....it'll probably be overpriced though. The other odd thing I noticed is that the armrest console has what seems like a notch which would be for a cell phone charging cable, but there is no USB outlet inside the armrest. My guess is that there were plans to have it at one point, but VW took it out to save $. The USB outlets below the AC controls are OK, but I find having a cable in that area is annoying - having it out of the way within the armrest would have been perfect.


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

Our console/armrest is different than SWB in EU and LWB for Chinese market. I think SWB armrest can be adjusted as well. 
Our market is all about quantity not qualit and we do not pay attention to detail, VW monetizes on that.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

rev18gti said:


> The gas pedal cap still has play but only noticeable when I move it with my hand. It's not noticeable when I drive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I received my set Yesterday and just installed it. The rest pedal was surprisingly easy to install. The hardest for me was the gas pedal. I have absolutely no play, it's really tight.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rev18gti said:


> I don't have any pics of the install or the finished product.
> 
> As far as the install of the dead pedal, this is what I followed from a Golf MK7 site:
> 
> ...


Just got around to installing mine today. Gas pedal was a *$&%^ to install as Bawlti pointed out


Bawlti said:


> The hardest for me was the gas pedal. I have absolutely no play, it's really tight.


 . Very tight. The set that I installed was the one I ordered from the dealer. I tried installing the gas pedal from the one I ordered from China, and the rubber piece was noticeably softer and it actually started to rip. Maybe that is why you have play on yours. THank you for the Dead pedal link. It was surprisingly easy.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Really satisfied with the fender emblem. Looks like it should've came from the factory like this 

https://i.imgur.com/8pkGGJP.jpg


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> Really satisfied with the fender emblem. Looks like it should've came from the factory like this
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/8pkGGJP.jpg


Looking nice! Do you have more pics? From more distant angles? Thanks


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Bawlti said:


> Looking nice! Do you have more pics? From more distant angles? Thanks


I only took one hehe but will take more tomorrow. Here are some other pic.

Partial hood clear bra. Contemplated whether to do full hood but price wise partial was the choice. Only worry was that it would be noticeable. But barely from far until you go up close










Bumper guard


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Bawlti said:


> Looking nice! Do you have more pics? From more distant angles? Thanks


Here you go sir. Hopefully it helps


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Any secrets to the side 4Motion emblem installation? 

My dealer ordered the bumper guard 6 weeks ago and still waiting for it. Where did you get yours? Looks good.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rev18gti said:


> Any secrets to the side 4Motion emblem installation?
> 
> My dealer ordered the bumper guard 6 weeks ago and still waiting for it. Where did you get yours? Looks good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Ebay for the bumper guard. Naples Speed advanced automotive accessories is the name. I ordered it the week of Hurricane Irma so they didn't get to ship it out till the following Monday. But got it 2 days after. They were pretty quick . 6 Weeks? that is very long.

As for the emblem, nothing really. Just made sure I washed, clay barred, and detailed wax the section prior to. lined it up first with out peeling the backing making you are satisfied with the position. Then slowly peeled it as i stick it on section by section of the emblem. If anything, don't do it at night like I did lol!


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> Here you go sir. Hopefully it helps


Thanks! I'll order them. Should be nice on a white Tiguan.

As for the bumper guard, I personally used clear bra. Not my idea though, the shop I went to sell it as a kit (hood, fenders, mirrors and luggage area).


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Bawlti said:


> Thanks! I'll order them. Should be nice on a white Tiguan.
> 
> As for the bumper guard, I personally used clear bra. Not my idea though, the shop I went to sell it as a kit (hood, fenders, mirrors and luggage area).


Yes I was thinking of the clear bra for the luggage but opted for an accent look of the brushed aluminum. Did you do full hood or partial?


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> Yes I was thinking of the clear bra for the luggage but opted for an accent look of the brushed aluminum. Did you do full hood or partial?


Partial

I had the full hood done on my previous 2015 GTI. That was for pure aesthetic reasons, I didn't want to see the line on a black car. My new Tiguan is white and I don't really care now, it's a daily driver and family car.


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

I want to change the halogen lights on the comfort line to led or HID. Does anyone know what I need to get? I want bright white or light blue in colour, not sure what connections or styles I need to get. Anyone have some insight? I really dislike the yellow ones that come standard. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

Damn you China, damn you! My Ali-express-bad-bad-bad centre console tray arrived and.... IT. DOESN'T. FIT. Oh well, makes a great paper clip and junk holder on my desk. Should have bought a lotto ticket.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

buzzin said:


> Damn you China, damn you! My Ali-express-bad-bad-bad centre console tray arrived and.... IT. DOESN'T. FIT. Oh well, makes a great paper clip and junk holder on my desk. Should have bought a lotto ticket.


Same here. The seller actually contacted me (bought it from ebay) and asked if mine fit because they received a complaint from another customer. Long story short, I am getting a full refund and they didn't ask me to ship the product back. 

I'll probably try reshape it (if possible) to make it fit


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

has anyone taken the plunge and done the headlights yet? do they even fit the US cars?


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

Ochef said:


> I want to change the halogen lights on the comfort line to led or HID. Does anyone know what I need to get? I want bright white or light blue in colour, not sure what connections or styles I need to get. Anyone have some insight? I really dislike the yellow ones that come standard.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


If all you are looking for is a crisp white/blue light to replace the yellow OEM halogens. Just get 6000k halogens. I have them installed on my low beams and fogs. 
This photo makes them look slightly yellow. I had to adjust the aperture to get the brightness right on the photo. They look almost the same colour temperature as the LED DRL's in real life.


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

mikebiketike said:


> If all you are looking for is a crisp white/blue light to replace the yellow OEM halogens. Just get 6000k halogens. I have them installed on my low beams and fogs.


Awesome thanks! What's the style number? Do I buy H7? Where did you buy yours from?

Is it plug and play if I wanted to upgrade to HID? Do you know if it's possible to do HID or Xenon in the reflectors?

Thanks!


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

Ochef said:


> Awesome thanks! What's the style number? Do I buy H7? Where did you buy yours from?
> 
> Is it plug and play if I wanted to upgrade to HID? Do you know if it's possible to do HID or Xenon in the reflectors?
> 
> Thanks!


I got mine off ebay. H7 for the low beams and H8 for the fogs. Plug and play. 
I don't recommend HID in reflector housing, although some people do it.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mikebiketike said:


> I got mine off ebay. H7 for the low beams and H8 for the fogs. Plug and play.
> I don't recommend HID in reflector housing, although some people do it.


I am considering changing the fogs to match the led headlights. How hard was it to change the bulb? Is it easy to get back in there? I would say my hands have a hard time fitting into tight places.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> I am considering changing the fogs to match the led headlights. How hard was it to change the bulb? Is it easy to get back in there? I would say my hands have a hard time fitting into tight places.


Pretty easy install. There are 4 torx 25 screws to remove. 3 on the wheel well and one on the underside of the plastic trim around the fender. 

Pull from the bottom of the plastic fender trim to release the 2 clips. And you can access the fog light bulb. 
Remove the connector first then turn the bulb to remove it.


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

mikebiketike said:


> I got mine off ebay. H7 for the low beams and H8 for the fogs. Plug and play.
> I don't recommend HID in reflector housing, although some people do it.


Great thanks! The halogens don't naturally go up to 6000K, so you got the blue tipped ones?


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> I would say my hands have a hard time fitting into tight places.


Lucky you!


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

Ochef said:


> Great thanks! The halogens don't naturally go up to 6000K, so you got the blue tipped ones?


Correct


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

mikebiketike said:


> Correct


People say some visibility is lost due to the coloured glass. Have you found that at all?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Ochef said:


> Lucky you!


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

Ochef said:


> People say some visibility is lost due to the coloured glass. Have you found that at all?


None whatsoever.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mikebiketike said:


> Pretty easy install. There are 4 torx 25 screws to remove. 3 on the wheel well and one on the underside of the plastic trim around the fender.
> 
> Pull from the bottom of the plastic fender trim to release the 2 clips. And you can access the fog light bulb.
> Remove the connector first then turn the bulb to remove it.


Great thank you! Now on to deciding on what Kelvins to get.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

Clear reflectors with amber bulbs off eBay. 










Gloss black roof wrap and side mirrors. 


















Brushed black metallic wrapped 3rd party fender emblems of AliExpress 










Lower grill chrome trim off AliExpress 










Rear 3 piece chrome trim off AliExpress. This trim does not come standard on comfortline trim in Canada 










Rear emblem mod. Wrapped brushed black metallic. And gloss black enamel. 










Steering wheel stainless steel piece from AliExpress.


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks good bro! Pimpin the comfortline I see

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Agree looks great! can you send me the link for the R line steering? Does it come as a whole piece or is it just the "R" piece that you stick on?

Also, curious to the equivalent of comfort line in the US. Is that our SE or SEL model?


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> Agree looks great! can you send me the link for the R line steering? Does it come as a whole piece or is it just the "R" piece that you stick on?
> 
> Also, curious to the equivalent of comfort line in the US. Is that our SE or SEL model?


Just a stick on piece. 

Comfortline is a mix of SE and SEL. Comes standard with pano roof and some other things. Would have to do a side by side comparison. 

http://s.aliexpress.com/aMFbyuau


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mikebiketike said:


> Just a stick on piece.
> 
> Comfortline is a mix of SE and SEL. Comes standard with pano roof and some other things. Would have to do a side by side comparison.
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/aMFbyuau


oh thank you. I'm guessing then that the equivalent of the SEL-P is Highline.

I forgot, i can't go through Ali as they want me to provide them all my confidential information hehe. I found it through ebay but i think it is coming from the same seller.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

are your side markers broken/dont fit or is the angle of the photo?


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

mattchow said:


> are your side markers broken/dont fit or is the angle of the photo?


You mean the darker boarder around the reflector?
That is just because they now have clear plastic reflector and OEM has orange. You are seeing the inner bumper through the thickness of the clear plastic. They fit very snug.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

mikebiketike said:


> You mean the darker boarder around the reflector?
> That is just because they now have clear plastic reflector and OEM has orange. You are seeing the inner bumper through the thickness of the clear plastic. They fit very snug.


ah gotcha, i was looking at the top right of the reflector where it looked broken/cracked, i guess its just the reflection. i'm happy i ordered smoked ones now.

cheers!


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

Can someone give me the correct part number for the centre console junk tray that will fit my SEL Tiggy so I can re-order it from Alibaba and his thieves? Thx.:banghead:


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone got a lead on decent cargo are cover? 200 for dealer item is excessive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Don't think they do for the NA Tigs. I got my money back


buzzin said:


> Can someone give me the correct part number for the centre console junk tray that will fit my SEL Tiggy so I can re-order it from Alibaba and his thieves? Thx.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bateau said:


> Anyone got a lead on decent cargo are cover? 200 for dealer item is excessive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thought that came with the car? We got ours with it. You are talking about the retractable one right?


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Thought that came with the car? We got ours with it. You are talking about the retractable one right?


Whaaaaa? Mine didn't come with one. It has the little grooves in the back where it is supposed to latch on to but no cover. 


Also, check this out headlight people. Anybody going to Mexico anytime soon? 
https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-595101897-faro-tiguan-rline-xenon-led-1718-_JM


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

gtguard said:


> Whaaaaa? Mine didn't come with one. It has the little grooves in the back where it is supposed to latch on to but no cover.
> 
> 
> Also, check this out headlight people. Anybody going to Mexico anytime soon?
> https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-595101897-faro-tiguan-rline-xenon-led-1718-_JM


Really? Where are you and what Trim did you get? I thought it was standard for all


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

Installed the pedals yesterday, it was easier than anticipated, 15 min job. Best $20 spent on the car, makes the cabin that much better.  Thank you to whoever discovered them on alibaba.


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Really? Where are you and what Trim did you get? I thought it was standard for all


Chicagoland area, Orange SE with 5 seats.


----------



## rocket jay (Dec 19, 2016)

*amazon its fine*

Vesul Black Tonneau Cover Retractable Rear Trunk Cargo Luggage Security Shade Cover Shield For Volkswagen VW Tiguan 2018


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

*OME Splash Guards*

Installed OME Mud Flaps. Installation was straight forward. Removing wheels off took most of the time. 
When installing rear set, start with driving bottom screw first, don't tighten and move onto other once - it will save you some struggle.

Front are Part Number: 5NA075111

https://flic.kr/p/YkEYf1 by Tomcio77, on Flickr


Rear are Part Number: 5NL075101

https://flic.kr/p/CjfsYo by Tomcio77, on Flickr


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

mikebiketike said:


> I have purchased both the fender emblems and the center console tray. Both are excellent quality and fit.
> 
> Here in Canada the Comfortline trim does NOT come with the lower bumper chrome trim. Only the lower door trim. (weird I know)
> Aliepress previously had this part on their website but it is no longer for sale. Anyone able to find this part anywhere else?
> ...


So the centre console fit your car??? 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

Was looking at the tiguan accessories brochure and saw the rear hatch spoiler. 

Found these on aliexpress. Hope vendors will start offering them painted. 

http://s.aliexpress.com/RrIniaQ7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Gtrain said:


> Was looking at the tiguan accessories brochure and saw the rear hatch spoiler.
> 
> Found these on aliexpress. Hope vendors will start offering them painted.
> 
> ...


I am confused by this. Is this hatch spoiler different from what we have now? I thought we all had hatch spoiler, at least for US


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> I am confused by this. Is this hatch spoiler different from what we have now? I thought we all had hatch spoiler, at least for US


It looks bigger than the oem spoiler. Personally, I'm not a fan.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Bawlti said:


> It looks bigger than the oem spoiler. Personally, I'm not a fan.


ahh ok. they should put that in the description haha. Maybe it will be a complement if you have the R-Line package


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Is anyone planning to get/attempt the European/ROW cupoholder installation for the center console? I did this on my MKV GTI and it just adds a nice upscale touch (kind of like the pedal caps). 

I think the part number for the titan black is either 5NB862531AUAQ (last 4 characters may be left off for easier googling) but not sure what it would include and if it would be a fairly simple swapout. There's also a 5NC version but not sure of the differences.

https://nemiga.com/cat_spares/etka/volkswagen/tig/884/863500/

https://www.oemvwshop.com/5NB862531AUAQ-drinks-holder-titan-black-p953198/

The "insert for stowage compartment" (18) would also be nice to have (but it may not fit the slightly different shape of the LWB's compartment, which I and others have found out after ordering a similar part from Ali Express). It's probably best to wait since the Allspace is not really for sale yet as far as I can tell:

http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/tiguan-allspace


----------



## marshotel (Mar 15, 2006)

rev18gti said:


> What I would like to know is if there's an LED retrofit that can be done for the trunk/cargo area and glove box. Every light on this car seems to be LED, except for those 2 areas, AFAIK.


iJDMTOY makes one for the cargo area, I ordered one from Amazon and its great. It was $17.99. Not sure if the one in the glove box is the same but if it is I will order another one.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

marshotel said:


> iJDMTOY makes one for the cargo area, I ordered one from Amazon and its great. It was $17.99. Not sure if the one in the glove box is the same but if it is I will order another one.


Do you have the link for this? I would like to change as well because that light is weak!


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

For the people that have to parallel park in the city.

Super bumper.


----------



## marshotel (Mar 15, 2006)

iJDMTOY OEM Replacement White Error Free LED Trunk Cargo Area Lamp For Volkswagen Golf GTi Jetta Passat CC Touareg EOS Tiguan https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N1ERG26/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_XCh8zbRPBTZJS


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

gtguard said:


> For the people that have to parallel park in the city.
> 
> Super bumper.


This would be really helpful actually. Good find. Just need to figure out how the install would work


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

gtguard said:


> For the people that have to parallel park in the city.
> 
> Super bumper.


I don't have to parallel park a lot but... my girlfriend sometimes drives my Tig


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

marshotel said:


> iJDMTOY OEM Replacement White Error Free LED Trunk Cargo Area Lamp For Volkswagen Golf GTi Jetta Passat CC Touareg EOS Tiguan https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N1ERG26/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_XCh8zbRPBTZJS


thank you


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

gtguard said:


> For the people that have to parallel park in the city.
> 
> Super bumper.


wow, this actually makes the Tig meaner


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

gtguard said:


> For the people that have to parallel park in the city.
> 
> Super bumper.


IMO this looks super tacky. I would never.


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> wow, this actually makes the Tig meaner


Gives it a little alltrack vibe

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

acidrider said:


> Gives it a little alltrack vibe
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes that is right. Or also the GTE concept. I am a fan of its look


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Yes that is right. Or also the GTE concept. I am a fan of its look


OK wow. I want that! It would be a great Jurassic World vehicle. Haa.


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

Has anyone found a safari bar that works with this car? Front and back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Aliexpress has a 15% off sale today. Drops the headlights to $576...


----------



## ButMudBrooks (Jul 18, 2015)

Does anyone have a link for smoked side markers?


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

ButMudBrooks said:


> Does anyone have a link for smoked side markers?


I used these ones, make sure you test fit first, might have to sand down them a little bit to fit perfectly, otherwise they’re slightly too big

https://www.ngpracing.com/newstore/dark-smoked-bumper-side-markers-beetle-mk2.html#/product/9096


----------



## ButMudBrooks (Jul 18, 2015)

thank you!


2xtrms said:


> I used these ones, make sure you test fit first, might have to sand down them a little bit to fit perfectly, otherwise they’re slightly too big
> 
> https://www.ngpracing.com/newstore/dark-smoked-bumper-side-markers-beetle-mk2.html#/product/9096


----------



## KRacingti (Nov 14, 2008)

mikebiketike said:


> Clear reflectors with amber bulbs off eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks so good..!!

Is it lowered? If so, what specs on suspension? Tnx.


----------



## Darkaether (Nov 5, 2017)

tlak77 said:


> Installed OME Mud Flaps. Installation was straight forward. Removing wheels off took most of the time.
> When installing rear set, start with driving bottom screw first, don't tighten and move onto other once - it will save you some struggle.


Is it absolutely necessary to remove the wheels? I had a Mini where the instructions said to remove them, but it was easy enough to install the screw with a stubby driver. Wondering if it’s the same with the Tiggy?


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

KRacingti said:


> Looks so good..!!
> 
> Is it lowered? If so, what specs on suspension? Tnx.


Yes. Lowered on eibach pro kit for mk7 golf R. 
255/50r19 tires on 19” Cadiz wheels 8.5x19 et 50
10mm spacers up front. 15mm in rear. 
Ride quality is almost like stock.


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

mikebiketike said:


> I got mine off ebay. H7 for the low beams and H8 for the fogs. Plug and play.
> I don't recommend HID in reflector housing, although some people do it.


Love the look on your Tig with the Cadiz and everything... Super fresh.

Just went to ebay and see if I could find a good set of H7 xenons and it's littered with HID abd LED kits for < $50. Crazy how things have changed over the years.

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> Thanks man. Ebay for the bumper guard. Naples Speed advanced automotive accessories is the name. I ordered it the week of Hurricane Irma so they didn't get to ship it out till the following Monday. But got it 2 days after. They were pretty quick . 6 Weeks? that is very long.
> 
> As for the emblem, nothing really. Just made sure I washed, clay barred, and detailed wax the section prior to. lined it up first with out peeling the backing making you are satisfied with the position. Then slowly peeled it as i stick it on section by section of the emblem. If anything, don't do it at night like I did lol!


I finally got around to getting the side emblems on over the weekend. Before I put them on, I looked at closeup pics from AliExpress - it was hard to tell which pics to follow since they all seemed to differ a little bit (not sure if pics were from factory-placed emblems or not). In the end, I feel like I may have positioned them about 1-2mm higher than in the pics, but it doesn't look "wrong" - both pieces line up with each other and nothing looks crooked. The emblems hug the inside of the C-shape of the sheet metal below the crease, but if the main part of the emblem was moved a little down, it would hug it better. As I have it, when I run my finger from the sheet metal to the emblem, things feel in-line as opposed to a small instep I imagine there would be if the emblems were tucked "under" the crease like in the pics.

In retrospect, I should have trimmed off the sticker coverings even with the emblem to align them better before taking them off - there was a lot of excess and it made positioning them harder than it should have been, and probably should have waited until a sunny day to do the work outside instead of at night inside a garage with artificial light. I only washed the areas where the emblems were going and dried them off. Then I used an extra VW alcohol pad and let that dry (this pad come with the rear bumper guard - I got 2 guards sent to me by the dealer since the first one was damage in transit - I basically followed the bumper guard preparation instructions for the emblems). 

The other thing that bothers me is that one of the long chrome "streak" parts came with a small area of the chrome paint rubbed off (not noticeable unless up close). 

The emblems break up the side of the car nicely and add a more premium look to the SEL-P I have. I will keep them on even though I feel they're a little "off" - it's not something anyone would notice, but I'll be curious how my placement compares to the R-line emblems when that comes out next year. If they're far off, maybe it'll bother me enough to take them off and replace them.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

r_diaz13 said:


> Love the look on your Tig with the Cadiz and everything... Super fresh.
> 
> Just went to ebay and see if I could find a good set of H7 xenons and it's littered with HID abd LED kits for < $50. Crazy how things have changed over the years.
> 
> Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

Weathertech finally has front and rear floor liners along with their amazing sunshades

http://www.weathertech.ca/en/volkswagen/2018/tiguan/


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

2xtrms said:


> Weathertech finally has front and rear floor liners along with their amazing sunshades
> 
> http://www.weathertech.ca/en/volkswagen/2018/tiguan/


Damn it !!

I had my Weathertech front mats for a while now, and I just bought cheap rear mats literally just 3-4 days ago. I wasn't sure anymore they would release the rears mats this year, and we started to see a bit of snow here in Canada.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

2xtrms said:


> Weathertech finally has front and rear floor liners along with their amazing sunshades
> 
> http://www.weathertech.ca/en/volkswagen/2018/tiguan/


Ugh - just ordered my front floor liners a few hours ago. Emailed them to see if they can add on the 2nd row liner. Thanks for the post!


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

2xtrms said:


> Weathertech finally has front and rear floor liners along with their amazing sunshades
> 
> http://www.weathertech.ca/en/volkswagen/2018/tiguan/


Thank you just bought a set for the rear. Had the fronts for a while now

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

daisoman said:


> Thank you just bought a set for the rear. Had the fronts for a while now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


My pleasure, glad I could help out


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Picked up a seat cover to go under child seat. OEM Skoda part 19819A. eBay seller









Locking storage box for the top of the dash. P/N: 5NB857922B 81U AliExpress










Chinese market gear shifter. P/N:5NG713203B QUN. I'm not keen on the glossy black, but it looks more ergonomic than US version.AliExpress


----------



## KeVWin (Nov 5, 2017)

*Shipping time*

Just ordered the console insert. For the $8 and free shipping, can't go wrong I guess. Anyone know if it'll actually take a couple months? Or does it arrive in a reasonable time from aliexpress?


----------



## 50Fathom (Jun 18, 2015)

KeVWin said:


> Just ordered the console insert. For the $8 and free shipping, can't go wrong I guess. Anyone know if it'll actually take a couple months? Or does it arrive in a reasonable time from aliexpress?


$8???? you mean $80USD. that is the price I get when I click on the link


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

50Fathom said:


> $8???? you mean $80USD. that is the price I get when I click on the link


I think he means the center console between seats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 50Fathom (Jun 18, 2015)

bateau said:


> I think he means the center console between seats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


gotcha, well don't I feel like a fool now


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KeVWin said:


> Just ordered the console insert. For the $8 and free shipping, can't go wrong I guess. Anyone know if it'll actually take a couple months? Or does it arrive in a reasonable time from aliexpress?


FYI - The insert doesn't fit on the US Tiguans. I ordered one and it doesn't fit


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> FYI - The insert doesn't fit on the US Tiguans. I ordered one and it doesn't fit


I can confirm this as well. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...essories&p=107504298&viewfull=1#post107504298


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

bateau said:


> Picked up a seat cover to go under child seat. OEM Skoda part 19819A. eBay seller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interested in the locking storage box for the dash. Hoping to hear your feedback before buying - at $80 it seems pricey, so wondering if any part numbers could be determined to source it elsewhere. Looks like it could hold a pair or two of sunglasses.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

rev18gti said:


> Interested in the locking storage box for the dash. Hoping to hear your feedback before buying - at $80 it seems pricey, so wondering if any part numbers could be determined to source it elsewhere. Looks like it could hold a pair or two of sunglasses.


I had one taken out of a US spec Tiguan (looks like they accidentally installed it as US spec don’t come with it) and put it in my car. Here’s a photo:


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

rev18gti said:


> Interested in the locking storage box for the dash. Hoping to hear your feedback before buying - at $80 it seems pricey, so wondering if any part numbers could be determined to source it elsewhere. Looks like it could hold a pair or two of sunglasses.


The part number appears to be 5NB857922B 81U.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

bateau said:


> The part number appears to be 5NB857922B 81U.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! From the pics it looks much deeper than the current tray. A couple of pics look like the color is off, but perhaps it is just a bad picture since others look OK. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

bateau said:


> The part number appears to be 5NB857922B 81U.


It appears that that part number is correct. However, it also appears that this p/n does not exist in the database for US VW dealers. Every online VW parts dealer's websites show nothing when you search for that p/n. However, when you google the number there are a number of places in Europe and Russia that sell it. It does look like Alibaba does have the best price, everywhere else it is $100+.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> It appears that that part number is correct. However, it also appears that this p/n does not exist in the database for US VW dealers. Every online VW parts dealer's websites show nothing when you search for that p/n. However, when you google the number there are a number of places in Europe and Russia that sell it. It does look like Alibaba does have the best price, everywhere else it is $100+.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


It’s a gray market item therefore not available to US dealers. It does however show a parts diagram when looking for that part in the database, but it’s not available for order.


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

Not sure you ever got a reply, or have already found it, but superbrightleds.com has a vehicle bulb finder and the 2017 tiguan bulbs for those two areas match the 2017 model and i did the replacement. Get the CANBUS version and you will have zero problems and no more annoyance in that they forgot to make two freaggin bulbs non LED! ha!


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

akhotch said:


> superbrightleds.com


Just to confirm are we talking about glove box and cargo area lights?

https://www.superbrightleds.com/veh...hicle-led-lights?make=79&model=1634&year=2017

BTW, on the passenger side of cargo area, there are 2 blank spots in the plastic trim panel. Has anyone checked what they are for and if wiring is present?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

Yup glove box and cargo area light. I actually just noticed the blank spots today after going to costco, but havent gone out to look yet for wiring. I doubt there is anything there as even the SEL doesnt have any additional lighting there. 



bateau said:


> Just to confirm are we talking about glove box and cargo area lights?
> 
> https://www.superbrightleds.com/veh...hicle-led-lights?make=79&model=1634&year=2017
> 
> ...


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

autostrophic said:


> I had one taken out of a US spec Tiguan (looks like they accidentally installed it as US spec don’t come with it) and put it in my car. Here’s a photo:


Can you please take measurements of the inside of the compartment? I'm interested in how deep it is. Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bateau said:


> Picked up a seat cover to go under child seat. OEM Skoda part 19819A. eBay seller


quick question: what is the difference between this and the full seat cover with the Tiguan logo? Trying to decide since we will be having 2 car seats instead of just one. So wanting to know if better to get the whole cover for the bench or still the individual one.
Thank you


----------



## KeVWin (Nov 5, 2017)

bateau said:


> I think he means the center console between seats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, the one between the seats. Sucks that it won't fit, but for $8, not a huge loss I guess. Is it designed to fit in the older tiguans then?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

bateau said:


> BTW, on the passenger side of cargo area, there are 2 blank spots in the plastic trim panel. Has anyone checked what they are for and if wiring is present?


In Germany and presumably other markets they have an additional light, power outlet, and grocery hook back there. Not sure if wiring exists behind it. I doubt it, probably only put in place at the Wolfsburg plant and cut from the others to save money.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KeVWin said:


> Yeah, the one between the seats. Sucks that it won't fit, but for $8, not a huge loss I guess. Is it designed to fit in the older tiguans then?


No sure if it will fit the older Tigs but it fits the Tiguan LWB released in China. US received a different one for reasons I do not know


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

TablaRasa said:


> quick question: what is the difference between this and the full seat cover with the Tiguan logo?


The one I bought is just a pad to under the seat base. It has nylon top and rubberized dimples on the bottom to reduce sliding. The flap against seat back is about 4in tall and the flap at the bottom is maybe 8” with 3 pockets. In the past we used a towel under the base. 

The full seat cover appears to be a full on slip cover, like you get for couches. I’m going off the pictures only though. 

In my experience with the kid, in the first 12 months their messes don’t spill past the seat. Once they are eating solids and have food/drink back there then you start spilling overboard. In our JSW we had black V-Tex and it was easy to clean with soapy cloth. 

In our other car we have leather seating and kiddo has to walk on seat to get to his car seat. I put down blankets there to protect leather from shoe scuffs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bateau said:


> The one I bought is just a pad to under the seat base. It has nylon top and rubberized dimples on the bottom to reduce sliding. The flap against seat back is about 4in tall and the flap at the bottom is maybe 8” with 3 pockets. In the past we used a towel under the base.
> 
> The full seat cover appears to be a full on slip cover, like you get for couches. I’m going off the pictures only though.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Since I will need 2, I might as well go on the full seat cover. Would be cheaper too than get the individual underlay. The only thing that I will be missing out on are the extra pockets.


----------



## stefanbaumg (Jan 18, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Thank you. Since I will need 2, I might as well go on the full seat cover. Would be cheaper too than get the individual underlay. The only thing that I will be missing out on are the extra pockets.


I have these in my 2018 Tiguan. Great fit, well made, rubber on the bottom so they don't slip and extra pockets for $10.


----------



## stefanbaumg (Jan 18, 2018)

mikebiketike said:


> Clear reflectors with amber bulbs off eBay.


You car looks great, Mike. I'm going to shamelessly copy most of your mods (I promise not to drive up to Ontario )

Do you have the link to the clear reflectors by any chance? That was the first mode I did on my old GTI as well. Looks so much cleaner...


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

rev18gti said:


> Interested in the locking storage box for the dash. Hoping to hear your feedback before buying - at $80 it seems pricey, so wondering if any part numbers could be determined to source it elsewhere. Looks like it could hold a pair or two of sunglasses.



Can anyone comment on the dash storage box as far as dimensions go? Can you fit sunglasses in it (1 or 2 pair)? 

The gear shifter looks tempting. I imagine you could swap the glossy surround piece with the standard one that came with the car - any confirmation of that?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

rev18gti said:


> Can anyone comment on the dash storage box as far as dimensions go? Can you fit sunglasses in it (1 or 2 pair)?


I just installed one of these last weekend. It was a fast simple 2 minute installation. Anyway, the dimensions are exactly the same as the tray you have (it fits in the same hole) except that the covered dash storage box is considerably deeper. It is also lined with a felt like material, so it is not just hard plastic I am pretty sure that 2 pair of sunglasses would fit just fine - probably even in their cases.

Have Fun!

Don

{edit} I just went out and did some quick measurements. The stock tray is about 1.5 inches deep but the covered storage box is closer to 3 inches deep. Plenty of room for sunglasses.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I just installed one of these last weekend. It was a fast simple 2 minute installation. Anyway, the dimensions are exactly the same as the tray you have (it fits in the same hole) except that the covered dash storage box is considerably deeper. It is also lined with a felt like material, so it is not just hard plastic I am pretty sure that 2 pair of sunglasses would fit just fine - probably even in their cases.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Thanks - I'll consider it now. It looks pretty deep in one of the pics and I was concerned about the door and related "hinges", which seem to take up a good amount of space.

At $80, it's still a tough call, but it does make the dash look more complete. I don't like the idea of keeping sunglasses on the current tray and there's nowhere else to put them (and keep them relatively safe/unseen).


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

rev18gti said:


> Thanks - I'll consider it now. It looks pretty deep in one of the pics and I was concerned about the door and related "hinges", which seem to take up a good amount of space.
> 
> At $80, it's still a tough call, but it does make the dash look more complete. I don't like the idea of keeping sunglasses on the current tray and there's nowhere else to put them (and keep them relatively safe/unseen).


Got my dash cubby today. VW part with logos and numbers on the back. Door material matches the texture of the dash. Perfect fit into the spot, just remember to take off foam padding from the old piece. Old tray is 1.25" deep. New tray is 2.75" deep. Will have to see if it rattles as we drive.

Post-install photos


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

bateau said:


> Got my dash cubby today. VW part with logos and numbers on the back. Door material matches the texture of the dash. Perfect fit into the spot, just remember to take off foam padding from the old piece. Old tray is 1.25" deep. New tray is 2.75" deep. Will have to see if it rattles as we drive.
> 
> Post-install photos


Is the new box large enough to hold a pair of sunglasses??

It looks good from your picture.

Could you post the exact link you used to order it? Can't seem to find it in earlier posts--thanks!


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

pwaug said:


> Is the new box large enough to hold a pair of sunglasses??
> 
> It looks good from your picture.
> 
> Could you post the exact link you used to order it? Can't seem to find it in earlier posts--thanks!



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...essories&p=109549409&viewfull=1#post109549409
Link is embedded underneath the pics in above post.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...essories&p=109944433&viewfull=1#post109944433
This post confirms it's deep enough for 1 or 2 pairs or sunglasses.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

pwaug said:


> Is the new box large enough to hold a pair of sunglasses??


Absolutely. It will easily fit a single pair in a hard case. Depending on the frame size/material you may be able to fit two pairs without a case in their soft baggies.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

bateau said:


> Got my dash cubby today. VW part with logos and numbers on the back. Door material matches the texture of the dash. Perfect fit into the spot, just remember to take off foam padding from the old piece. Old tray is 1.25" deep. New tray is 2.75" deep. Will have to see if it rattles as we drive.
> 
> Post-install photos


Do you just pop out the old tray using a screw driver or some other tool?? What exactly did you mean by taking off the foam padding from the old piece? Thanks!


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

pwaug said:


> Do you just pop out the old tray using a screw driver or some other tool?? What exactly did you mean by taking off the foam padding from the old piece? Thanks!


Popped it out with plastic trim removal tool. Screwdriver is likely to scratch.

As for padding I should have taken photos but it will be obvious when you get the old one out. 

There are large tabs on the tray which point toward the windshield. They have this foam padding on them. It’s likely there to reduce rattling. Just take it off and apply to the tabs on the new part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## opticalmike (Apr 28, 2011)

*regarding the dash cubby and sunglasses*

I own an eyeglass store...the dash is THE worst place to store sunglasses. Way too hot!! the lenses have coatings that craze from the heat.
Every summer I see a continuous source of business from those who don't heed the heat warnings.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Thanks bateau!


----------



## Hapworth (Apr 7, 2015)

@tlak77, do you have more photos of your installed splash guards? Specifically I’d like to see rear end view of the Tig. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Does anyone have a link to the pedals you purchased? The earlier links appear dead. Thanks.


----------



## KeithPS (Feb 20, 2018)

Anybody have a line for 2nd row rear seat covers to protect the seat from dogs?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

KeithPS said:


> Anybody have a line for 2nd row rear seat covers to protect the seat from dogs?


https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2...iguan-Logo---Black/70042335/5NN061678041.html


----------



## KeithPS (Feb 20, 2018)

rev18gti said:


> https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2...iguan-Logo---Black/70042335/5NN061678041.html


Perfect, thx.:thumbup:


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

KeithPS said:


> Perfect, thx.:thumbup:


I have this same seat cover for my dog. It seems sturdy enough, I just need to add some grip under the seat areas where he uses his legs to jump out of the car, it just sits over the seat so slips easily on my leather seats underneath 
I do like that you can still access the cupholder in the middle - sorta clunky again this part slips over with no elastic so when you move the cup holder/arm rest down, the cover falls right down on to the seat (still attached at the base)


----------



## KeVWin (Nov 5, 2017)

KeVWin said:


> Yeah, the one between the seats. Sucks that it won't fit, but for $8, not a huge loss I guess. Is it designed to fit in the older tiguans then?


Well, two months later it finally showed up, and sure enough, didn't fit like you guys said. Oh well.


----------



## Stevejames (Mar 17, 2018)

G’day guys, new here and looking to find out more about Tiguan 2018 headlights. Bought a comfortline and ideally want to install the Highline LED headlights but understand it can’t be done?? Heard that you can get look alike xenon full headlight housing? I ideally want to LED DRL strip and angel eyes (or look alike). Really hoping someone can help out or has a good link or supplier/experience. Cheers

Tiguan is 2018 comfortline model (Australian)


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm on Aliexpress looking to place an order for the dash tray cubby and there are two different listings. Not sure if there's fitment differences between them. Can anyone clarify?

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...&terminal_id=c75b5d6a735d410b890caa13bad4b786

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For...af10630&transAbTest=ae803_4&priceBeautifyAB=0

Also, while I'm placing an order on Aliexpress, anyone else have recommendations for other slick items you've bought from there? Thanks


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Savvv said:


> I'm on Aliexpress looking to place an order for the dash tray cubby and there are two different listings. Not sure if there's fitment differences between them. Can anyone clarify?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...&terminal_id=c75b5d6a735d410b890caa13bad4b786
> 
> ...



Here is the link I used, installed in 5 minutes and is so much better than the cheap open tray:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For...32849963527.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.i68g04

I also bought: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/for...32807858910.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3dmvt1


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

Stevejames said:


> G’day guys, new here and looking to find out more about Tiguan 2018 headlights. Bought a comfortline and ideally want to install the Highline LED headlights but understand it can’t be done?? Heard that you can get look alike xenon full headlight housing? I ideally want to LED DRL strip and angel eyes (or look alike). Really hoping someone can help out or has a good link or supplier/experience. Cheers
> 
> Tiguan is 2018 comfortline model (Australian)


This thread has more information on headlights--- http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8870729-New-LEDs-for-the-new-Tiguan-custom-kits-available-if-there-is-any-new-setups-for-the-2018-models!-www-deAutoLED-com


----------



## giantsnation (Dec 15, 2014)

Any one know where to get a chinese sliding armrest. I believe those markets got this feature and I wanted to know if would be easy to convert.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

autostrophic said:


> I had one taken out of a US spec Tiguan (looks like they accidentally installed it as US spec don’t come with it) and put it in my car. Here’s a photo:



Just got this from AliExpress for $63 using various coupons and it's on sale for $72 currently down from $80. The original $80 price seemed a little excessive but for $63 it seemed a little more reasonable....and I just got sick of looking at that tray. Now at least I can put stuff in this storage box and not have to worry about stuff falling out or rattling or glare.


----------



## mjbauer (Apr 1, 2018)

mikebiketike said:


> Clear reflectors with amber bulbs off eBay.



This needs to be my first mod. Any link to the seller? Or does anyone else know where to find the clear side markers w/ amber bulbs for 2018 Tiguan?


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Has anybody seen mention of retrofitting the ROW ratcheting & extending center arm rest into the NAR Tiguan? You guys in this thread seem to have spent quite a bit of time trolling through Alibaba; any examples of it on there?


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

mjbauer said:


> This needs to be my first mod. Any link to the seller? Or does anyone else know where to find the clear side markers w/ amber bulbs for 2018 Tiguan?


Search for 2012 Beetle clear side markers on eBay :thumbup:


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

GavinD said:


> Has anybody seen mention of retrofitting the ROW ratcheting & extending center arm rest into the NAR Tiguan? You guys in this thread seem to have spent quite a bit of time trolling through Alibaba; any examples of it on there?


Any idea of the part number?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.0RS (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone know what bulb is used for the side markers? Got some smoked side markers coming and want to have the new amber bulb on-hand so I can install when they arrive.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cwfoot (Feb 28, 2018)

*Fender emblems*

I found these fender emblems on Amazon. I ordered but have not got them yet.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BFVWY88/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

cwfoot said:


> I found these fender emblems on Amazon. I ordered but have not got them yet.


I'm waiting for someone to offer an ALLSPACE badge for my rear hatch.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

So while I patiently wait for all these fun items on AliExpress taking their slow boat from china... Has anyone found (man I hope so) a sliding armrest? an interior tray might be nice, but that armrest really needs a slider!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

2.0RS said:


> Anyone know what bulb is used for the side markers? Got some smoked side markers coming and want to have the new amber bulb on-hand so I can install when they arrive.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


another member mentioned to use an amber bulb, however i am not certain as i am still running factory side markers.

***EDIT***
disregard, i saw the post on the top of this page.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

bateau said:


> Popped it out with plastic trim removal tool. Screwdriver is likely to scratch.
> 
> As for padding I should have taken photos but it will be obvious when you get the old one out.
> 
> ...


I just installed this tray. I used a gift card to get the old one out. It wasn't too hard. Popped the new one in but forgot to transfer the one foam pad, roughly 1/4"x1/2" with adhesive side facing "away" from the tray. There is another foam pad stuck to the underside of the old tray, but not sure about it. I should have compared the two more closely.

Anyway, I tried to take out the new tray but it was more difficult this time around so hoping it is more secure and the old tray's foam isn't needed. We'll see.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

I used a plastic putty knife to pop out the old tray. I looked carefully and there was no foam with the new tray and no foam on my old tray. So I just popped in the new tray. Haven't had any problem since then so don't really know what is the purpose of the foam.


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

The covered dash tray is absolutely perfect! Just got that in, and the 4Motion side badges. A few other items on the way. But the covered dash tray is easily worth the AliExpress prices, absolutely perfect match in color and texture.


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

jpik said:


> The covered dash tray is absolutely perfect! Just got that in, and the 4Motion side badges. A few other items on the way. But the covered dash tray is easily worth the AliExpress prices, absolutely perfect match in color and texture.


Hi, do you have the link for the covered dash tray?


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

jpik said:


> So while I patiently wait for all these fun items on AliExpress taking their slow boat from china... Has anyone found (man I hope so) a sliding armrest? an interior tray might be nice, but that armrest really needs a slider!


Nothing yet. Do any of our ROW compatriots have a Tiguan with a sliding and/or ratcheting armrest that they wouldn't mind scouring for some part numbers?


----------



## jpik (Sep 11, 2017)

allmotorsi said:


> Hi, do you have the link for the covered dash tray?


sure, this is the one I got. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For...32849963527.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.i2cM85


----------



## allmotorsi (Mar 26, 2011)

jpik said:


> allmotorsi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, do you have the link for the covered dash tray?
> ...


Thanks,


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

dmg924 said:


> Search for 2012 Beetle clear side markers on eBay :thumbup:


ive been searching ebay for days now...cannot find anything at all (but a lot of Porsche markers come up! :laugh::laugh::laugh

anyone have a link?
also, what type of LED bulb is needed to fit these?


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> ive been searching ebay for days now...cannot find anything at all (but a lot of Porsche markers come up! :laugh::laugh::laugh
> 
> anyone have a link?
> also, what type of LED bulb is needed to fit these?



Don't see them on Ebay, but here is a link to the ones i've seen people say they've used:

http://www.vwvortex.com/aftermarket...-com-releases-clear-side-markers-2013-beetle/


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

DanTig18 said:


> Don't see them on Ebay, but here is a link to the ones i've seen people say they've used:
> 
> http://www.vwvortex.com/aftermarket...-com-releases-clear-side-markers-2013-beetle/


thanks for the reply and link!
but seems parts4euro.com website is no longer up :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just submitted my order for WeatherTech mats, trunk liner, and the AliExpress dash cubby. I convinced my VP to allow me to buy a few "protection" items for the car (it's a company vehicle) using our PayPal account since I had essentially funded it with setting up an eBay store for old copper fittings laying around. I'm waiting for Lamin-X to finish the template for the LED headlights to order those, fog covers, door handle cup covers, and rear bumper cover. 

Anyone have any other "protection" items that would make sense for me to slip on into the PayPal balance? :laugh:


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Savvv said:


> Just submitted my order for WeatherTech mats, trunk liner, and the AliExpress dash cubby. I convinced my VP to allow me to buy a few "protection" items for the car (it's a company vehicle) using our PayPal account since I had essentially funded it with setting up an eBay store for old copper fittings laying around. I'm waiting for Lamin-X to finish the template for the LED headlights to order those, fog covers, door handle cup covers, and rear bumper cover.
> 
> Anyone have any other "protection" items that would make sense for me to slip on into the PayPal balance? :laugh:


I have the VW life hammer in the center storage bin. Had it since my 2002 GTI - not sure if it's included with any of the add-ons for the Tiguan (roadside kit) or not but no reason to get rid of it. Not sure of its availability though; I can only find it :

Volkswagen Accident Hammer Emergency Hammer Seat Belt Cutter Original VW Accessory Safety Emergency Hammer Window 000099160 A
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Volkswagen-Accident-Emergency-Accessory-000099160/dp/B01MRGMN56


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Messaged a few of you about buying your stock sidemarkers. Probably not something you’d be going out of your way to put on a for sale thread but I’m interested.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Savvv said:


> Anyone have any other "protection" items that would make sense for me to slip on into the PayPal balance? :laugh:


I picked up this rear bumper protector to prevent the dog from scratching up the paint when she jumps up. It's a fairly low durometer foam, so it's got some give to it. I think it looks pretty nice, too.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes def looks nice. I ended up buying the WeatherTech trunk liner with the roll out cover. I also got the Lamin-X piece, so between those two I shouldn’t have to worry about scratches.


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

*VW+BEETLE+Front+Bumper+Side+Light+Side+Marker+Ligh t+-+Dark+Smoke+*

https://www.aaiwagoods.xyz/index.ph...+Marker+Light+-+Dark+Smoke+GIFT+TOP+&x=18&y=9


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

sunrunner said:


> https://www.aaiwagoods.xyz/index.ph...+Marker+Light+-+Dark+Smoke+GIFT+TOP+&x=18&y=9[/QUOTE
> 
> Did you order these lights from this link? Has anyone ordered something from this site? I would like the smoked lights listed but I was not familiar with this site and info was kind of vague.


----------



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

*rear emblem inlay*

Where did you purchase the rear emblem inlay?


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

yes, i order the smoked side marker from this site and arrived in 10 days.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

RASDC said:


> sunrunner said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.aaiwagoods.xyz/index.ph...+Marker+Light+-+Dark+Smoke+GIFT+TOP+&x=18&y=9[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## magilladke (Jan 29, 2018)

Looking through the thread, but couldn't tell. 

Can anyone confirm a center console insert works for the NA 2018 Tiguan? 

I'd like to utilize the center armrest a little more!

Thanks!


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

magilladke said:


> Looking through the thread, but couldn't tell.
> 
> Can anyone confirm a center console insert works for the NA 2018 Tiguan?
> 
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...essories&p=109560529&viewfull=1#post109560529



TablaRasa said:


> KeVWin said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered the console insert. For the $8 and free shipping, can't go wrong I guess. Anyone know if it'll actually take a couple months? Or does it arrive in a reasonable time from aliexpress?
> ...


----------



## B777 (Apr 25, 2018)

Do you have to drill anything to install this? I'm thinking about it, but not a big fan of destructive mods.



tlak77 said:


> Installed OME Mud Flaps. Installation was straight forward. Removing wheels off took most of the time.
> When installing rear set, start with driving bottom screw first, don't tighten and move onto other once - it will save you some struggle.
> 
> Front are Part Number: 5NA075111
> ...


----------



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

*Installation of dash golve box*

I've purchased the Aliexpress dash compartment with door and plan on installing by obviously removing the existing tray. I have also purchased the plastic trim removal tools sold on amazon with hopes that I don't damage the dash finish. From your experience, are there things I should watch for when removing the old tray in the interest of not damaging the dash?


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

B777 said:


> Do you have to drill anything to install this? I'm thinking about it, but not a big fan of destructive mods.


I ordered from Amazon for both front and rear for $29. I bought it because according to the seller it doesnt require any drilling. After I received it, I checked the measurements to see if the front still needs drilling (which it does) The rear can go on directly without drilling: http://a.co/eBogm8n

I'm still trying to figure out if I want to drill. The front requires 3 screws only which is the bottom, middle and top. You can only screw from the bottom (underbody rails) and middle and need to drill the top. I'm thinking to use double sided tape but I haven't even touched it after I checked measurements.

This is actually a deal from this vendor. Downside is that its from China! So shipping may take a while however, I bought it on the 25th of April and delivered on May 7th so its not that bad.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

jamesjuhasz said:


> I've purchased the Aliexpress dash compartment with door and plan on installing by obviously removing the existing tray. I have also purchased the plastic trim removal tools sold on amazon with hopes that I don't damage the dash finish. From your experience, are there things I should watch for when removing the old tray in the interest of not damaging the dash?


I have a trim tool but couldn't find it. Instead, I used a depleted gift card to release the clips (narrower and flimsier than the trim tool, but stiff enough). It wasn't difficult at all - you should be able to tell where to insert the card/tool using the tabs on the new part - the tabs were fairly deep IIRC but it came out with minimal effort. Some people noted to transfer the old foam pieces to the new. I can't recall if I transferred all of the foam or not, but no rattles from that area so far (unless the B-pillar rattles/noises/creaks, pops, snap, crackles, etc. have rendered me deaf).


----------



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

*has anyone installed OEM mud flaps on R Line*

has anyone installed OEM mud flaps on R Line? If so can you load photos?


----------



## okydokey (Apr 22, 2018)

*Mud guards*

Bought a set off Ebay from a VW dealer. Left the wheels on and used some of the many zillion sockets and bits to put them on. IIRC - for the front hand to angle the wheels and drill one hole each side to push in the retainer plugs.
Took all of 30 minutes to do all 4.
Cost more than China but they were perfect for $97.25.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Volkswagen-Tiguan-2009-2017-Front-Rear-Splash-Guards-Discounted-Bundle/173156055906?hash=item2850e7bb62:g:00cAAOSwecJagcAF


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

okydokey said:


> Bought a set off Ebay from a VW dealer. Left the wheels on and used some of the many zillion sockets and bits to put them on. IIRC - for the front hand to angle the wheels and drill one hole each side to push in the retainer plugs.
> Took all of 30 minutes to do all 4.
> Cost more than China but they were perfect for $97.25.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Volkswagen-Tiguan-2009-2017-Front-Rear-Splash-Guards-Discounted-Bundle/173156055906?hash=item2850e7bb62:g:00cAAOSwecJagcAF



Those are for the previous generation Tig 2009 to 2017, not ours


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

has anyone found a good trunk protector for a dog?

Looking for something that protects the sides and back of the rear seats mostly. He can sit on the muddy buddy.


----------



## BlueTempest (Apr 7, 2001)

Anyone willing to sell one of their non US armrest storage trays? I'm going to see if maybe I can 3d print one that fits. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vw_service_advisor (Aug 10, 2017)

zaider said:


> has anyone found a good trunk protector for a dog?
> 
> Looking for something that protects the sides and back of the rear seats mostly. He can sit on the muddy buddy.


https://www.autoanything.com/cargo-liners/61A1052A0A0.aspx

Just protects the back of the seats though.

Company that does side protection too, Ultimate Pet Liner, doesn’t have anything for the Tiguan yet unfortunately.


----------



## cahrens (Jun 5, 2018)

I really wish that there was an option to add just the keyless entry and push button start to the base Tiguan S. My last car had those, and I hate taking the keys out of my pocket.

I feel like that one day, I'm going to be consumed by a horde of zombies while fumbling for my keys in my pocket.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

On the bright side, if your key fob battery ever dies, you’ll still be able to start your car.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Savvv said:


> On the bright side, if your key fob battery ever dies, you’ll still be able to start your car.


You can still start the car with keyless even if your fob is dead - you bring the dead fob near where the ignition switch would be and the proximity will still work, and you'll be able to start your car.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, all the battery does is give it a range extension basically.


----------



## Vipermann (Jun 22, 2018)

*Tiguan "2.0 TSI" Side Moldings*

I'm selling a set in Silk Blue color. See classifieds.


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

I ordered the pop in window shades, they should be here on Monday, I know a few people were curious about them, so I'll post some pictures and thoughts once I have them in.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

sickify said:


> I ordered the pop in window shades, they should be here on Monday, I know a few people were curious about them, so I'll post some pictures and thoughts once I have them in.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Looking forward to your feedback on the pop in shades. I live in the desert so have considered purchasing myself. I?ve got an appointment tomorrow morning to tint the front two windows along with a clear tint for the windshield. Still thinking the factory tint on the other windows my be sufficient.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Funco10 said:


> Looking forward to your feedback on the pop in shades. I live in the desert so have considered purchasing myself. I?ve got an appointment tomorrow morning to tint the front two windows along with a clear tint for the windshield. Still thinking the factory tint on the other windows my be sufficient.


I also live in the desert and I plan to do the same tinting as you. I have also purchased the VW window screens/shades. I can say that they work. In my old Sportwagen I had the Sonniboy (3rd party) screens and I loved them. The VW ones do not fit quite as well but they do work. I also think that they are a little darker (smaller or fewer holes). I'm not sure I like the one in the back window because of this.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. The description of the VW shades has the word "magnetic" in it. I have seen no hint of a magnet anywhere in them.


----------



## Funco10 (May 26, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I also live in the desert and I plan to do the same tinting as you. I have also purchased the VW window screens/shades. I can say that they work. In my old Sportwagen I had the Sonniboy (3rd party) screens and I loved them. The VW ones do not fit quite as well but they do work. I also think that they are a little darker (smaller or fewer holes). I'm not sure I like the one in the back window because of this.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Don, now I?d like to see some pictures or hear more from others regarding fit, storage, visibility while driving or if third party pop ins are available-better than OEMs. Maybe there?s already a thread here for this, not sure...


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Funco10 said:


> Thanks for the update Don, now I?d like to see some pictures or hear more from others regarding fit, storage, visibility while driving or if third party pop ins are available-better than OEMs. Maybe there?s already a thread here for this, not sure...


I just looked at Windesa'a website. It looks like they do not (yet) have an option for the long wheelbase Tiguan (Allspace). I suspect that it will appear soon.
https://www.windesa.com/shop/en/windesa-comfortdrive/sunshade-blinds/volkswagen-vw/

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I just looked at Windesa'a website. It looks like they do not (yet) have an option for the long wheelbase Tiguan (Allspace). I suspect that it will appear soon.
> https://www.windesa.com/shop/en/windesa-comfortdrive/sunshade-blinds/volkswagen-vw/
> 
> Have Fun!
> ...


I have the VW ones and there is a magnet in both sides of the border (but not the whole border only for the 2nd row windows. While driving, I tried it with the windows down (not all the way) and they stay put. It might get dislodged if somebody was to slam the door getting in or out. I like them a lot. Babies are not getting bothered anymore with the sun


----------



## DevilishGTI (May 14, 2007)

Anyone find a good key fob cover or holder? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IVRINGS (Apr 1, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> I have the VW ones and there is a magnet in both sides of the border (but not the whole border only for the 2nd row windows. While driving, I tried it with the windows down (not all the way) and they stay put. It might get dislodged if somebody was to slam the door getting in or out. I like them a lot. Babies are not getting bothered anymore with the sun


any photos?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

IVRINGS said:


> any photos?


Ditto.

My wife wants rear shades for the Tiguan but I don't want the 5-piece set that VW sells. That set makes sense if you have a 3rd row (and you have $200 to spend!) but we don't have 3 rows and she just wants rear shades since the sun bothers our son. Why can't VW offer an option for just the rear door windows for $100 or so? :banghead:


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

bateau said:


> Picked up a seat cover to go under child seat. OEM Skoda part 19819A. eBay seller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody know what all of the extra buttons are around the shifter in the last pic?


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

Passatsquared said:


> Anybody know what all of the extra buttons are around the shifter in the last pic?


Could it be the ejector seat and rear flame thrower available only on the British 007 edition?


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

Those are buttons that are usually available on non American models. I don't think the shifter comes with those. I think it ends at the glossy part on the inside of the buttons.

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## gord888 (Feb 10, 2018)

DevilishGTI said:


> Anyone find a good key fob cover or holder?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are silocone fob covers on aliexpress, but they are pretty rubbish. i bought 2 just to reduce the likelihood of the fob breaking if i drop it... but i'm really looking for a nice leather one. So far, nothing.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Ochef said:


> Those are buttons that are usually available on non American models. I don't think the shifter comes with those. I think it ends at the glossy part on the inside of the buttons.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


I know they are separate. Just wondering if anybody knows what they are for, and we can incorporate some of the removed features. We would need the buttons from China I guess, if they are available


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

Passatsquared said:


> I know they are separate. Just wondering if anybody knows what they are for, and we can incorporate some of the removed features. We would need the buttons from China I guess, if they are available


I don't know if the wiring would be there for those buttons or the software for their functions.

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Please let me know if you found one


DevilishGTI said:


> Anyone find a good key fob cover or holder?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

You can look on AliExpress, they have a few different styles from silicone to leather.


ruedaibanez1986 said:


> Please let me know if you found one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porotos (Mar 29, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> thanks for the reply and link!
> but seems parts4euro.com website is no longer up :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Any luck finding the clear side markers? The only thing I'm finding is this:
https://www.smithvwperformance.com/10161a.html

But the price on that site is incredibly overpriced - I bought the same housings for my Jetta and those cost me $20.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Porotos said:


> Any luck finding the clear side markers? The only thing I'm finding is this:
> https://www.smithvwperformance.com/10161a.html
> 
> But the price on that site is incredibly overpriced - I bought the same housings for my Jetta and those cost me $20.


no luck on my search as of yet. not on Ebay or amazon nothing! hahaha
NGP was said to have them, however their website hasnt been functional for about 6 months now, so im worried they are no longer in business.

but that link you posted is about the most promising lead yet! i may order them at that price for the fact that i havent been able to find them anywhere else. also they come with the LED bulbs needed for them to fit properly on the Tigs, so i think i will order them.

thanks so much for the mention and sharing what you found!


----------



## Porotos (Mar 29, 2012)

No prob :thumbup:
Let me know how those work out for you and post pics if you can!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Porotos said:


> No prob :thumbup:
> Let me know how those work out for you and post pics if you can!


i tried ordering them, however the site wouldnt let me proceed and stated that there was "no shipping options for this order"

im going to call them and see whats up.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Porotos said:


> Any luck finding the clear side markers? The only thing I'm finding is this:
> https://www.smithvwperformance.com/10161a.html
> 
> But the price on that site is incredibly overpriced - I bought the same housings for my Jetta and those cost me $20.



http://www.esetuning.com/volkswagen-beetle-2-0t/lighting.html

found these...but at 134 dollars per set!!!!


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> no luck on my search as of yet. not on Ebay or amazon nothing! hahaha
> NGP was said to have them, however their website hasnt been functional for about 6 months now, so im worried they are no longer in business.
> 
> but that link you posted is about the most promising lead yet! i may order them at that price for the fact that i havent been able to find them anywhere else. also they come with the LED bulbs needed for them to fit properly on the Tigs, so i think i will order them.
> ...


Let us know how they fit.


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

How difficult was the shifter install?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Passatsquared said:


> Anybody know what all of the extra buttons are around the shifter in the last pic?


Park distance control buttons, they're in the manual and available on the R line and Premium.


----------



## davidp158 (Aug 4, 2018)

*splash guard install*

Do the OEM splash guards require drilling any holes, or do they just screw into existing holes?


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

socialD said:


> Park distance control buttons, they're in the manual and available on the R line and Premium.


I have a premium and am still have vacant buttons

I have the park distance button.
we dont get the self parking feature in the us, which is one button above the parking camera.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## davidp158 (Aug 4, 2018)

*splash guard install*

Following...




B777 said:


> Do you have to drill anything to install this? I'm thinking about it, but not a big fan of destructive mods.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

So has anyone installed that Chinese OEM shifter yet?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

Found the center console insert on eBay...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Central-Armrest-Storage-Box-Glove-Tray-Holder-fit-VW-Tiguan-L-Mk2-2016-2018/183301773593?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D52935%26meid%3D5e0c8cb82bcf4e06b736fb3eca88fe15%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D163068664818%26itm%3D183301773593&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

islandboy27 said:


> Found the center console insert on eBay...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Central-Armrest-Storage-Box-Glove-Tray-Holder-fit-VW-Tiguan-L-Mk2-2016-2018/183301773593?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D52935%26meid%3D5e0c8cb82bcf4e06b736fb3eca88fe15%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D163068664818%26itm%3D183301773593&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



Thanks


----------



## Darkaether (Nov 5, 2017)

islandboy27 said:


> Found the center console insert on eBay...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Central-Armrest-Storage-Box-Glove-Tray-Holder-fit-VW-Tiguan-L-Mk2-2016-2018/183301773593?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D52935%26meid%3D5e0c8cb82bcf4e06b736fb3eca88fe15%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D163068664818%26itm%3D183301773593&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


You’ll find several prior messages in this thread from folks who found out the hard way that the US armrest is different and these non-US trays don’t fit.


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

Darkaether said:


> You’ll find several prior messages in this thread from folks who found out the hard way that the US armrest is different and these non-US trays don’t fit.


Yeah. Saw those. But this one specifically says that it’s for a left hand drive Tig. I should have measured the dimensions to see if it matches the description, but my wife has the car right now. I’m willing to gamble the $8 if it doesn’t fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkaether (Nov 5, 2017)

islandboy27 said:


> Yeah. Saw those. But this one specifically says that it’s for a left hand drive Tig. I should have measured the dimensions to see if it matches the description, but my wife has the car right now. I’m willing to gamble the $8 if it doesn’t fit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The majority of the planet is left hand drive, so don’t assume that it’s meant for a US car, but as you say, it’s only $8. Worst thing that could happen is you have a new junk drawer organizer I suppose.


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

Darkaether said:


> The majority of the planet is left hand drive, so don’t assume that it’s meant for a US car, but as you say, it’s only $8. Worst thing that could happen is you have a new junk drawer organizer I suppose.


Yup, or a new toy for my 4yr old son. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

islandboy27 said:


> Yeah. Saw those. But this one specifically says that it’s for a left hand drive Tig. I should have measured the dimensions to see if it matches the description, but my wife has the car right now. I’m willing to gamble the $8 if it doesn’t fit.


Potential good news is that one linked in Ebay looks different than the one on Aliexpress that had problems with fitment. Coin holder is larger and has 3 sections on Ebay (and smaller with two sections on Aliexpress). This might work if its actually from a new press moulding. Fingers crossed.


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

I also noticed the difference from the previous Aliexpress ones. I ordered it, for $8, I can go with out StarBucks for today.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*List of Tiguan Upgrade Parts*

1) BILSTEIN Shock Absorber 24-229890
2) BILSTEIN Shock Absorber 35-274018
3) EIBACH Suspension Kit, coil springs E30-79-013-06-22
4) Rival Engine Skid Plate 333.5120.1
5) Sheriff Engine Skid Plate 26.3333


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone have recommendations for a decent cargo net for the 2018 Tiguan?


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

davidp158 said:


> Do the OEM splash guards require drilling any holes, or do they just screw into existing holes?


I have them but haven't had time to install yet. The instructions show drilling for both front and back (I believe 2 holes for each flap). In addition, you have to remove 2 screws and re-use these existing holes for the install.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

LarsTomasson said:


> 1) BILSTEIN Shock Absorber 24-229890
> 2) BILSTEIN Shock Absorber 35-274018
> 3) EIBACH Suspension Kit, coil springs E30-79-013-06-22
> 4) Rival Engine Skid Plate 333.5120.1
> 5) Sheriff Engine Skid Plate 26.3333



Did you already install the suspension? How does it feel?


----------



## Darkaether (Nov 5, 2017)

noreastdub said:


> I have them but haven't had time to install yet. The instructions show drilling for both front and back (I believe 2 holes for each flap). In addition, you have to remove 2 screws and re-use these existing holes for the install.


I simply used an awl as the wheel well material is easily punctured. By doing that and using a stubby driver and ratchet, I didn’t need to remove the wheels.


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Yes def looks nice. I ended up buying the WeatherTech trunk liner with the roll out cover. I also got the Lamin-X piece, so between those two I shouldn’t have to worry about scratches.


Pics? Links?


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

islandboy27 said:


> Found the center console insert on eBay...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Central-Armrest-Storage-Box-Glove-Tray-Holder-fit-VW-Tiguan-L-Mk2-2016-2018/183301773593?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D52935%26meid%3D5e0c8cb82bcf4e06b736fb3eca88fe15%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D163068664818%26itm%3D183301773593&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


UPDATE: Did not fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

islandboy27 said:


> UPDATE: Did not fit.


Bummer. The search continues...

Thanks for testing it and letting us know.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

#Michgo said:


> Pics? Links?


Here’s a photo of the Lamin-X piece:










If you go to their website you’ll see it. Same goes for the WeatherTech trunk mat. You can get it with or without the roll out part. I opted for it because I load the rear enough that I don’t want anything scratching the top of the rear bumper. The Lamin-X piece just offers even more protection so that the rollout mat doesn’t rub the paint, especially if something with some weight is sitting on it.


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

Fits perfectly! 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

islandboy27 said:


> Fits perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I see you finally got yours. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sfomark (Sep 2, 2018)

Just ordered the pedal set been watching YouTube videos nothing on an actual 2018 Tiguan on installing the dead pedal looked at my car no screw behind the hood release lever to remove the trim panel. Is the dead pedal screwed down or just clipped and can it be done without removing the trim?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Sfomark said:


> Just ordered the pedal set been watching YouTube videos nothing on an actual 2018 Tiguan on installing the dead pedal looked at my car no screw behind the hood release lever to remove the trim panel. Is the dead pedal screwed down or just clipped and can it be done without removing the trim?


Yes, tug carefully to unclip the old one. The trim was very flexible. No need to unscrew it disassemble anything. 

I watched some videos of similar installation in a MK7 Golf and just hoped it would be similar and that I wouldn't break anything. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sfomark (Sep 2, 2018)

rev18gti said:


> Yes, tug carefully to unclip the old one. The trim was very flexible. No need to unscrew it disassemble anything.
> 
> I watched some videos of similar installation in a MK7 Golf and just hoped it would be similar and that I wouldn't break anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you will try this when parts arrive


----------



## Castansa (Sep 3, 2018)

islandboy27 said:


> Fits perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey,
Just removed they dash tray on mine. New one fits great!!
Quick question though, how many clips did yours have?
I only pulled out 4, I feel I may have lost a clip in the dash. 😰
No rattles or anything though so🤞
Thanks


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

bateau said:


> Picked up a seat cover to go under child seat. OEM Skoda part 19819A. eBay seller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How hard was the shift knob install?


----------



## Sfomark (Sep 2, 2018)

Just received the pedals and surprised at the quality they look great. Installed the brake pedal and the accelerator pedal and had the hardest time with the accelerator very difficult to get the rubber lip completely over the original pedal. It was helpful to soak the new cover in hot water to make the rubber more flexible. Will attempt the dead pedal tomorrow need to take a break from this for today. Dead pedal installed this morning was so easy accelerator pedal gave me more trouble


----------



## Sfomark (Sep 2, 2018)

Just received the dash storage bin excellent piece exact match to dash easy install definitely use plastic trim tools to remove factory tray lost one clip upon removal into the abyss can’t seem to post pics in forum


----------



## kbee007 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sfomark said:


> Just received the dash storage bin excellent piece exact match to dash easy install definitely use plastic trim tools to remove factory tray lost one clip upon removal into the abyss can’t seem to post pics in forum


How long did it take you to get your order? I just ordered the same bin and the emblem. Hope to get it soon.


----------



## Sfomark (Sep 2, 2018)

My order took about three weeks very happy with the experience the link to who I bought mine from is 
AliExpress
http://s.aliexpress.com/uMvYBrie


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Has anyone bought the rear floor vent covers from AliExpress? Wondering which may fit the best - GTI, R or "plain" ones. There are some reviews that show pics of covers not working (but it's not clear if they were for MQB Tiguans, let alone NA MQB LWB Tiguans. 

Measurements may be needed prior to ordering.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/for...tioner-air-outlet-protective/32804328081.html


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

rev18gti said:


> Has anyone bought the rear floor vent covers from AliExpress? Wondering which may fit the best - GTI, R or "plain" ones. There are some reviews that show pics of covers not working (but it's not clear if they were for MQB Tiguans, let alone NA MQB LWB Tiguans.
> 
> Measurements may be needed prior to ordering.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/for...tioner-air-outlet-protective/32804328081.html


Just ordered a pair last night. I’ll report back when I get them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

moveingfaster said:


> Just ordered a pair last night. I’ll report back when I get them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which ones? GTI, R or "plain"? The GTI and R are likely OEM, but it's not clear if the "plain" ones are. Having owned 2 GTIs before, it'd be cool if those fit even though nobody would ever know or see them but me.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

rev18gti said:


> Which ones? GTI, R or "plain"? The GTI and R are likely OEM, but it's not clear if the "plain" ones are. Having owned 2 GTIs before, it'd be cool if those fit even though nobody would ever know or see them but me.


This is what I ordered. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

moveingfaster said:


> This is what I ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol. The before picture there reminds me of some exaggerated infomercial fail.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Based on this site:
https://www.volkswagenpartsamerica....iteid=216129&vehicleid=500640&diagram=9247375

, comparing the Tiguan to the GTI and Golf R the rear ducts look to be basically the same part number, so those grills should fit. Hopefully the plain ones do too.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Just ordered plain ones. I'm sure $4.26 won't yield highest quality but still better than exposed plastic vents.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Sfomark said:


> ... definitely use plastic trim tools to remove factory tray lost one clip upon removal into the abyss


Even with a trim tool I lost two clips into the abyss!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

:laugh: ain’t that the worst!!?


----------



## Chrisdiaz73 (Sep 3, 2018)

I got my box today and it took all of e min for me to pop out the bin and pop in the new box. I did have 3 clips fall off but they were right on top and I was able to retrieve them easily. Easiest mod I’ve ever done ...


----------



## Castansa (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi guys, has anyone looked at the running boards on the Tiguan? 
Some pics looks good, some not so much. Has anyone seen these in person or have them installed? Would love some feedback


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guys anybody found clear or smoked side markers?


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Stero1D said:


> Guys anybody found clear or smoked side markers?


They don’t exist anymore, unless you can find some used ones. I tinted mine, it came out pretty decent.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

HarryPooter said:


> They don’t exist anymore, unless you can find some used ones. I tinted mine, it came out pretty decent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man


What tint did u use? Did u remove em or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Stero1D said:


> Looks good man
> 
> 
> What tint did u use? Did u remove em or not?
> ...


I did not remove them. I used an exacto blade to carefully cut it around the lense. Here is the tint I used.

VViViD Dark Black Headlight Taillight Tint Air-Release Vinyl Wrap Film Roll (1.49ft x 60") https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GQRQ996/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_Lf5RBb4QAQP9B


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adrockwe (Oct 30, 2018)

I just recieved many of the same chrome trim pieces off of Aliexpress... but I'm wondering about installation... did you just clean, peel and stick?...some people have made reference to using a heat gun, but I'm not sure if thats necessary?


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

adrockwe said:


> I just recieved many of the same chrome trim pieces off of Aliexpress... but I'm wondering about installation... did you just clean, peel and stick?...some people have made reference to using a heat gun, but I'm not sure if thats necessary?


I just cleaned the area. No heat gun. A year later and everything is fine. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## adrockwe (Oct 30, 2018)

rev18gti said:


> I just cleaned the area. No heat gun. A year later and everything is fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks!!


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

*Ali Dash Cubby with toll transponder?*

Has anyone that installed the chinese dash cubby with door tried using it with a toll transponder ( i.e. EZ Pass) inside? Curious if it still gets read while being tucked away in there.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

castlecraver said:


> Has anyone that installed the chinese dash cubby with door tried using it with a toll transponder ( i.e. EZ Pass) inside? Curious if it still gets read while being tucked away in there.


Wouldn’t be surprised if it did. I had mine in my glovebox the other day purposely to not being using the transponder and I pulled up to a gate that took both EZPass and gave tickets and the gate opened. So it read all the way through the dash and into the glovebox. Crazy


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Savvv said:


> Wouldn’t be surprised if it did. I had mine in my glovebox the other day purposely to not being using the transponder and I pulled up to a gate that took both EZPass and gave tickets and the gate opened. So it read all the way through the dash and into the glovebox. Crazy


I stuck my transponder on the underside of the cubby. I don't take toll roads often, so I open it while driving just befor the sensor, just in case the extra 3 inches matters. I doubt it makes a difference. Haven't had an issue yet. I also keep the key card for my parking garage in there and it works without opening the cubby.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

rev18gti said:


> I stuck my transponder on the underside of the cubby. I don't take toll roads often, so I open it while driving just befor the sensor, just in case the extra 3 inches matters. I doubt it makes a difference. Haven't had an issue yet. I also keep the key card for my parking garage in there and it works without opening the cubby.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Also just ordered this console tray: https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Volkswagen-VW-Tiguan-2018-Armrest-Center-Organizer-Console-Storage-Box-USA/192711197242?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Hopefully it fits. Saw one posted earlier in this thread and people were reporting it did not fit. Maybe this one will.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

castlecraver said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also just ordered this console tray: https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Volkswagen-VW-Tiguan-2018-Armrest-Center-Organizer-Console-Storage-Box-USA/192711197242?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Hopefully it fits. Saw one posted earlier in this thread and people were reporting it did not fit. Maybe this one will.


It does appear to have a slightly different shape than the one I ordered (didn't work). Hopefully it fits. Too bad the font for "Tiguan" looks off so me.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

rev18gti said:


> It does appear to have a slightly different shape than the one I ordered (didn't work). Hopefully it fits. Too bad the font for "Tiguan" looks off so me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Agree about the Tiguan font. Thought about removing the rubber and adding a felt lining or my own rubber lining. I'll let you know if its a fit.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

rev18gti said:


> It does appear to have a slightly different shape than the one I ordered (didn't work). Hopefully it fits. Too bad the font for "Tiguan" looks off so me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Arrived today and fits really well. The rubber pieces on the bottom of the tray dont have a lot of stickiness to them so they'd be easy to replace if thats what you wanted. Trying to figure out a way to post a photo but you can feel confident ordering.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Dope. Just ordered one as well. Thanks for finding this and sharing. Been sick of rooting around with my fingers trying to feel where certain items are at the bottom.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Just ordered one as well. Thank You for letting us know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

GavinD said:


> Has anybody seen mention of retrofitting the ROW ratcheting & extending center arm rest into the NAR Tiguan? You guys in this thread seem to have spent quite a bit of time trolling through Alibaba; any examples of it on there?





Gtrain said:


> Any idea of the part number?



Yes, I am in the process of doing this now. I was in Germany a few weeks ago, and picked up the armrest (special order) 5TA-864-207-D-ICE

Got back to the US to install only to find out that the underside of my NA-spec tiguan armrest wasn't the same and the armrest won't close correctly (extra plastic on the base wont let the new flat-bottom arm rest sit flush)

Bought a used Euro Tiguan center console assembly from Netherlands (not ALLSPACE, standard Tiguan) - part #: 5NB-863-241-E-82V, and everything fit and worked perfectly, however the difference between the Allspace and standard tiguan center consoles is only the cutout under the front pocket for the Qi wireless charger. The allspace has the cutout, but the standard tiguan doesn't ... so ordered the correct center console part from Germany ... should be here in a few weeks when i will have final assembly and a fully functional center console with adjustable, ratcheting armrest! I have the Qi charge ready to retrofit, but do not want to add it in until i do the armrest mod ... so i only take it apart again 1x!

Parts needed for true Allspace retrofit:
5TA-864-207-D-ICE ~$300 USD
5NN-863-241-B-82V ~ $255 USD


For those interested, I have the 5NB-863-241-E-82V available for sale if you want the ratcheting, height-adjustable, & slide forward armrest with the larger euro cupholders with sliding cover available for sale (PM ME). comes complete with armrest included (black fabric - not leather/vinyl) ... willing to sell for what i paid $200 USD shipped to you. THis was a Grade A1 used part from a salvage AD1 tiguan with very minor scuffs (not noticeable)


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Just ordered this for the armrest:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Volksw...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

Im interested to hear if it fits the North American Tiguan


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

jamesjuhasz said:


> Im interested to hear if it fits the North American Tiguan


Just received mine. It fits perfectly. Lifts in and out easy too!


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Just received mine. It fits perfectly. Lifts in and out easy too!


Now I know why they call you Savvv... Savage with that Ruger!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Shhhhh 

Savko’s the name.


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

Savvv said:


> Shhhhh
> 
> Savko’s the name.


Thank you, I just ordered one for myself.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Just received mine and it fits perfect.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Volksw...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Darkaether (Nov 5, 2017)

lgbalfa said:


> Just received mine and it fits perfect.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Volksw...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Me too. Bizarre that I purchased through EBay and it arrived in an Amazon envelope shipped from Amazon’s Kentucky warehouse.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Darkaether said:


> Me too. Bizarre that I purchased through EBay and it arrived in an Amazon envelope shipped from Amazon’s Kentucky warehouse.


Same here. Threw me off a bit.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

the_jeep_now said:


> Same here. Threw me off a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


The eBay seller is buying it off of amazon and shipping it to us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

moveingfaster said:


> The eBay seller is buying it off of amazon and shipping it to us.


If this is true, you should be able to buy it cheaper directly from Amazon. There is no doubt that the eBay seller is not losing money on each sale.
The other possibility is that the eBay seller actually works for Amazon and this is just another sales technique for the big "A".

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Is this the same one??












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

HarryPooter said:


> Is this the same one??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure looks like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfarrell228 (Dec 17, 2018)

*Front Side Markers*

Anybody find those clear side markers for the front?


----------



## chris__petrie (Dec 22, 2018)

I’ve read the current gen Beetle front side marker lens may fit, and clear ones of those exist. I’m still searching however...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

Anybody look into the RGB led's instead of the white only and what it would take to retro them? Does the LED controller have RGB functionality? Already coded the different colors for the ambient lighting, would be cool if the whole car matched.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

sickify said:


> Anybody look into the RGB led's instead of the white only and what it would take to retro them? Does the LED controller have RGB functionality? Already coded the different colors for the ambient lighting, would be cool if the whole car matched.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I picked up some footwell LEDs from DeAuto but I got the wrong ones. They come with a remote that controls the colors.

I ordered the 4 pack of multicolored LEDs when I should have ordered the kit that comes with the conversion to add the rear footwell LEDs.

You should check them out.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Has anyone installed any wood trim inside the cabin? I did a quick Google for wood trim but didn't find too much. Some of those kits are insane. Like 150 pcs insane. I was thinking 2-3 pieces - the piece above the glove box, somewhere near the infotainment, and maybe surrounding the gauge cluster. I think it may add a subtle pop to the interior without coming off as garish. Just curious if anyone else has already done something similar.


----------



## gchana22 (Mar 14, 2019)

mikebiketike said:


> Clear reflectors with amber bulbs off eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

mikebiketike said:


> Clear reflectors with amber bulbs off eBay.
> 
> 
> Hey, I really trying hard to find those clear lens. Any ideas?
> ...


A lot of us have been looking for these. My only "idea" is: If you find them post a link for the rest of us.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Gd45 (Mar 5, 2019)

JSWTDI09 said:


> A lot of us have been looking for these. My only "idea" is: If you find them post a link for the rest of us.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I have literally spent all week scouring the internet. Apparently they are made from unobtainium


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Has anyone purchased and installed inner door protection? I have a bad habit of sometimes hitting the lower part of the inner driver door with my foot when exiting...especially in a parking lot where I can’t swing the door open all the way. I’d hate to mark up the plastic on the inner door...it looks like it will scuff up in time and look terrible. :sly:

Found this one on eBay. Just in case the link stops working, it’s one of those carbon-fiber looking stickers you place on the lower part of the front and back doors and protects the plastic, including the speakers. I like the idea in theory, but don’t want something that looks cheesy, will peel off easy, or block the sound coming from the speaker. 

Thoughts?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

JimGravelle said:


> Found this one... it’s one of those carbon-fiber looking stickers you place on the lower part of the front and back doors and protects the plastic, including the speakers.


Looks like the speaker sticker is separated from the rest of the sticker template. I would avoid covering the speaker grill.



JimGravelle said:


> I like the idea in theory, but don’t want something that looks cheesy, will peel off easy, or block the sound coming from the speaker.
> 
> Thoughts?


It's all a matter of taste. It's not my cup of tea, but to each his own.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Looks like the speaker sticker is separated from the rest of the sticker template. I would avoid covering the speaker grill.
> 
> It's all a matter of taste. It's not my cup of tea, but to each his own.


I agree...I'm not sure if I'd like the glossy 3D carbon fibre look. Just looking for options to protect the inner door plastic bits.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

*Car Sound Insulation Windshield Seal Strip*

Has anyone tried one of these:










More importantly is something like this needed? I do have a bit of wind noise on the highway...nothing too bad. I'm guessing its the usual wind noise around the chunky side mirrors. 

BTW...AliExpress just started a 4-day sale today. Loads of good deals to be had! :thumbup:


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

JimGravelle said:


> Has anyone tried one of these:
> 
> 
> BTW...AliExpress just started a 4-day sale today. Loads of good deals to be had! :thumbup:


Yes! Ordered the wireless charging pod to fit into the OEM location in the cubby in front of the shifter  $100CAD


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on the Ali Express sale. Got the dash cubbie for around $55 😎


----------



## TechGuyVT (Mar 31, 2019)

*Pedal covers and other stuff.*

New here! Just bought a 2019 Tiguan SE and looking to put some stuff into it. 

The pedal cover link earlier in the thread does not ship to USA. Anyone ever order from some of the other sellers below?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Jam...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.260.53873c00WkwrV0
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.267.53873c00WkwrV0

P.S. On the front console storage how well does it match? Also what are all these clips people are talking about loosing into the abyss?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

castlecraver said:


> Has anyone installed any wood trim inside the cabin? I did a quick Google for wood trim but didn't find too much. Some of those kits are insane. Like 150 pcs insane. I was thinking 2-3 pieces - the piece above the glove box, somewhere near the infotainment, and maybe surrounding the gauge cluster. I think it may add a subtle pop to the interior without coming off as garish. Just curious if anyone else has already done something similar.


AFAIK all those trim kits are stick on over your existing trim... not replacement.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> A lot of us have been looking for these. My only "idea" is: If you find them post a link for the rest of us.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


They seem to have disappeared from the whole internet...


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

TechGuyVT said:


> New here! Just bought a 2019 Tiguan SE and looking to put some stuff into it.
> 
> The pedal cover link earlier in the thread does not ship to USA. Anyone ever order from some of the other sellers below?
> 
> ...


Can’t help you with the peddle covers...I don’t see the compelling reason to have them...but when I order from a new seller on AliExpress I just read the feedback to see what others say about them before making an order. 

The clips are on the original dash storage tray that have a nasty habit of popping off when you remove the tray. I had two pop off but got lucky as they landed on something near the top and I was able to retrieve them. It’s no bid deal if you don’t retrieve them because the replacement unit (with the top door) already has clips installed on it...ready to go. In other words, the original clips aren’t need with the new unit.

Cheers!


----------



## TechGuyVT (Mar 31, 2019)

JimGravelle said:


> Can’t help you with the peddle covers...I don’t see the compelling reason to have them...but when I order from a new seller on AliExpress I just read the feedback to see what others say about them before making an order.
> 
> The clips are on the original dash storage tray that have a nasty habit of popping off when you remove the tray. I had two pop off but got lucky as they landed on something near the top and I was able to retrieve them. It’s no bid deal if you don’t retrieve them because the replacement unit (with the top door) already has clips installed on it...ready to go. In other words, the original clips aren’t need with the new unit.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks! 

I assume you have the dash storage compartment replacement, does it match well with the OEM dash?


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

TechGuyVT said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I assume you have the dash storage compartment replacement, does it match well with the OEM dash?


It matches exactly


----------



## Egaas (Nov 13, 2017)

*Splash Guards*

I just installed these $20 splash guards (on my 2018 SEL) from Amazon without removing the wheels:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073NDJC25/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The trick is to use this ratcheting Right Angle Screwdriver from Harbor Freight to remove and screw in the wheel well screws. It even has the necessary T20 torx bit to remove the old screws. With the 30% off coupon this week, it was only like $2.10.
https://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-right-angle-screwdriver-92630.html

I'm super happy with the fit, looks just like OEM. Dealer quoted me about $300 for the same job long ago with the OEM splash guards. 1 hole is needed to be drilled for the fronts -- I assume they were allowing time for wheel removal and full size tools. The amazon kit comes with self-tapping screws (it's just into plastic) and I didn't need to drill at all, just drove it in with a stubby screwdriver and it took. I also used a straight screwdriver with removable bits, and the same T20 bit from the kit to deal with the screws in the bottom.

Not bad for a little over $24 after tax job.


----------



## Chris_GTI (Feb 2, 2001)

Anyone used this before?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302993446150


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Chris_GTI said:


> Anyone used this before?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302993446150
> 
> ...


That's not a bad idea if the adhesive is decent.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Chris_GTI said:


> Anyone used this before?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302993446150
> 
> ...


To me it’s just something else to get scratched up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

moveingfaster said:


> To me it’s just something else to get scratched up.
> 
> ...


My assumption was that material was more resistant than the bumper, but if not, agreed.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

phlegm said:


> My assumption was that material was more resistant than the bumper, but if not, agreed.


It’s just stainless steel I can see it being scratched up in no time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

If you want something clean to protect the bumper get a clear Lamin-X cover. Works great.


----------



## Drex5000 (Jul 8, 2019)

mikebiketike said:


> Clear reflectors with amber bulbs off eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get rear black emblem? I’ve been looking but not sure what size fits. 

Do they make a black emblem for the front?


----------



## adrockwe (Oct 30, 2018)

Have any of the Canadians on here successfully installed the Rear Lower Bumper Chrome trim? Twice I've ordered this part now, twice I've gotten 2 of the 3 pieces installed successfully only to find that the last (3rd) piece won't fit properly (it ends up a little out of place and doesn't fit the contours, and thus comes unattached)...

Has anyone gotten the chrome trim on sucessfully??


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Yes def looks nice. I ended up buying the WeatherTech trunk liner with the roll out cover. I also got the Lamin-X piece, so between those two I shouldn’t have to worry about scratches.


Can you share a pic of what you ordered? How does the weather tech cover work, when the trunk floor is at the lowest level?


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

does anyone have a link for the pedal set mentioned earlier in this thread?

also has anyone secured a euro light switch?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

DanSan said:


> does anyone have a link for the pedal set mentioned earlier in this thread?


https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32852...d=1463amp-6G0FN5cTHgHlBOrTsxvQpw1567313634774

Really happy with the quality, especially for the price.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

RocknRolla said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32852...d=1463amp-6G0FN5cTHgHlBOrTsxvQpw1567313634774
> 
> Really happy with the quality, especially for the price.


much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

RocknRolla said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32852...d=1463amp-6G0FN5cTHgHlBOrTsxvQpw1567313634774
> 
> Really happy with the quality, especially for the price.


how hard was the dead pedal install? Did you have to remove the trim near the hood release or did you just pop it up a bit?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

DanSan said:


> how hard was the dead pedal install? Did you have to remove the trim near the hood release or did you just pop it up a bit?


It was relatively easy. Yeah, I just pulled up the trim a bit. I just installed the same pedal set in my A6 and that was more difficult. The trim near the hood release was more rigid and more difficult to work with than the one in the Tiguan.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

RocknRolla said:


> It was relatively easy. Yeah, I just pulled up the trim a bit. I just installed the same pedal set in my A6 and that was more difficult. The trim near the hood release was more rigid and more difficult to work with than the one in the Tiguan.


Agree. As probably stated a lot earlier, which I can't blame you for not reading, the trim is fairly flexible and the dead pedal is surprisingly easy once you can accept how much the panel can bend.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyperkill (Apr 19, 2019)

Has anyone taken a look at this?


US $29.99 | Apply to Golf 7.5 Touran L Jettaa 2015-2018 Manual seat drawer Storage box With mounting screw 51G 898 599 51G 898 600
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/2wQuc13S


From some searching I have done it should fit under The passenger side seat but I am hesitant to drop the hammer on buying one due to the price.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

RocknRolla said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32852...d=1463amp-6G0FN5cTHgHlBOrTsxvQpw1567313634774
> 
> Really happy with the quality, especially for the price.


Have had these cheap China pedals installed for a while now, and mine seem to have, what appears to be, rust on them. Anyone else seeing that with these pedals?


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Hyperkill said:


> Has anyone taken a look at this?
> 
> 
> US $29.99 | Apply to Golf 7.5 Touran L Jettaa 2015-2018 Manual seat drawer Storage box With mounting screw 51G 898 599 51G 898 600
> ...


I've wasted $30 on worst stuff. curious if anyone picks this up


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Have had these cheap China pedals installed for a while now, and mine seem to have, what appears to be, rust on them. Anyone else seeing that with these pedals?


Mine are holding up fine so far.


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

DanSan said:


> I've wasted $30 on worst stuff. curious if anyone picks this up



I had same problem before. I ordered rest pedal for my passat B6 since I had original aluminum pedal for the car but rest pedal was missing and first fall/winter it started getting rust dots all over it. Purchased the item from ebay. 
So I'm little bit hesitant to order these.


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't have this metal pedals from eBay (China) but I did buy them for my Alfa Romeo Giulia.

A little worried about now putting them on if they are going to rust.


----------



## Starstarbucks (Oct 10, 2019)

socialD said:


> In Germany and presumably other markets they have an additional light, power outlet, and grocery hook back there. Not sure if wiring exists behind it. I doubt it, probably only put in place at the Wolfsburg plant and cut from the others to save money.


I wonder if anyone did the mod to add the lights. It's so dark at the back with just one lift. I did a search but nothing came up (I could use the wrong key words). 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Starstarbucks said:


> I wonder if anyone did the mod to add the lights. It's so dark at the back with just one lift. I did a search but nothing came up (I could use the wrong key words).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8925897-Trunk-LED-Strip-DIY-install


----------



## Starstarbucks (Oct 10, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8925897-Trunk-LED-Strip-DIY-install


Thanks!!

I guess no one has successfully install the Europe Spec light on the right side... Too bad... 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Starstarbucks said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I guess no one has successfully install the Europe Spec light on the right side... Too bad...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


might be too much of a hassle and this DIY i would imagine will give you more light compared to installing another one on the right.


----------



## Hyperkill (Apr 19, 2019)

DanSan said:


> Hyperkill said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone taken a look at this?
> ...



$30+$26 for shipping.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Here is the center console tray I purchased for my ‘19 Tiguan that fits perfectly.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173621203188


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

dareblue said:


> Here is the center console tray I purchased for my ‘19 Tiguan that fits perfectly.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173621203188


I have the same one.

Fits great.

Thanks


----------



## Hyperkill (Apr 19, 2019)

Just got these bad boys.


US $37.71 18％ Off | Interior Rear Seat anti-kick plate anti-scratch pad stainless steel trim 2pcs For Volkswagen VW TiguanL Passat CC
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4VtopFDO









I use my back seat as a mobile office on certain worksites and didn’t want to mess up the cloth on the lower back of the front seats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hyperkill said:


> Just got these bad boys.
> 
> 
> US $37.71 18％ Off | Interior Rear Seat anti-kick plate anti-scratch pad stainless steel trim 2pcs For Volkswagen VW TiguanL Passat CC
> ...


link is dead, would you mind reposting it?


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

Drex5000 said:


> Where can I get rear black emblem? I’ve been looking but not sure what size fits.
> 
> Do they make a black emblem for the front?


can you post the ebay item number for the clear lense?


----------



## ivu (Nov 30, 2019)

Merry Christmas!

Need some help with some parts for my upcoming EU R-Line (next week is scheduled for start of production!):
- High quality VW black color front and back emblems/badges. Can get them from separate places. Doesn't have to be both together.
- R line steel piece which would fit in the heated steering wheel frame.
- R-line door sills. I think the original ones are combined with the frame. OEM one for good price would be good. Found only some used ones so far.
- Is there a right passenger ashperical mirror option to help with the blind spot? Dealer says he has only left aspherical one which is already included.

I went only with the exterior package as the interior one was limiting some of the options i wanted to include. Now i try to get the things i liked in it 

Saw some examples in this thread for some of these but want to be sure if there might be some better options found in the meantime. Links would be appreciated!

Thanks for your suggestions and happy holidays!


----------



## okydokey (Apr 22, 2018)

*Center console insert*

Just got 2 of these for ou 2018 and 2020 Tiguans. Fit is fine. They have a rubber bottom insert to keep things from moving.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07TB67H38/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mitchleitman (Dec 17, 2020)

Has anyone purchased/installed a sunglasses holder to replace the overhead grab handle? I have a panoramic roof and therefore have no overhead sunglasses holder from the factory. This is the one I'm looking at: Car Sunglasses Holder Sun Glasses Storage Box ， for Volkswagen Tiguan 2017 2018 Passat B8 Golf 7 MK7 Touran 2016 2017 2018: Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement

Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Sorry if this sounds silly, but when I initially bought my 2019 I didn't clue in to the holder the the left of the steering wheel (at your knee level). It's good enough for most sunglasses in my case.

Just wanted to confirm you hadn't first considered this option first as it may not be obvious.


----------



## Mitchleitman (Dec 17, 2020)

phlegm said:


> Sorry if this sounds silly, but when I initially bought my 2019 I didn't clue in to the holder the the left of the steering wheel (at your knee level). It's good enough for most sunglasses in my case.
> 
> Just wanted to confirm you hadn't first considered this option first as it may not be obvious.


Thanks Phlegm. Yes, I did. The issue is that that bin isn't lined and I don't want to risk scratching the lenses of my glasses and not want to have to fuss with keeping them in a case inside the bin: too much distraction while driving.


----------

